# Indoctrination on Campus



## American_Jihad

*Fighting for Marxist Indoctrination on Campus*​
October 16, 2012 By Steven Plaut

There is a species of radical Leftist that believes that it is the main purpose of taxpayer-funded universities to engage in indoctrination of students into radical left-wing ideology.  Such people believe that the only legitimate form of scholarly research and teaching is to force upon students the ideas and agendas of the radical Left, because only these represent correct thinking.

For such people, the highest form of academic inquiry is to engage in one-sided advocacy.  They believe that faculty members at universities should be hired mainly, if not exclusively, on the basis of their devotion to radical leftist ideology.   They believe that classrooms should be arenas in which students are immersed into leftist NewThink.  They believe that student grades should reflect the extent to which the student toes the ideological line of the radical Left.  They believe academic conferences and research forums should be restricted to those who advocate the Lefts political agenda, while non-leftist dissident thought should be suppressed and barred.  Most importantly of all, they believe that those who dare to criticize the radical tenured Left should be silenced and demonized.

The totalitarian Left believes that taxpayers are morally obligated to fund the teaching of extremist ideology in the classroom, including by people advocating the demise of those same taxpayers and of their country.  It is the job of citizens to sit back passively and pay for the far Left to operate propaganda centers, while the radicals collect their cushy salaries as payment for advocating their anti-Israel agenda.  It is the job of universities to criticize (actually to demonize) the state of Israel, the tenured Left insists, just as long as no one is permitted to criticize those critics of Israel.

Nowhere is this ideological extremism so clearly on display as in the Department of Politics at Ben Gurion University (BGU), a pseudo-academic propaganda and indoctrination center disguised as an academic department.  It is not the only such department in Israel nor at BGU, but it may well be the worst.

---
Fighting for Marxist Indoctrination on Campus


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

American_Jihad said:


> *Fighting for Marxist Indoctrination on Campus*​
> October 16, 2012 By Steven Plaut
> 
> There is a species of radical Leftist that believes that it is the main purpose of taxpayer-funded universities to engage in indoctrination of students into radical left-wing ideology.  Such people believe that the only legitimate form of scholarly research and teaching is to force upon students the ideas and agendas of the radical Left, because only these represent correct thinking.
> 
> For such people, the highest form of academic inquiry is to engage in one-sided advocacy.  They believe that faculty members at universities should be hired mainly, if not exclusively, on the basis of their devotion to radical leftist ideology.   They believe that classrooms should be arenas in which students are immersed into leftist NewThink.  They believe that student grades should reflect the extent to which the student toes the ideological line of the radical Left.  They believe academic conferences and research forums should be restricted to those who advocate the Lefts political agenda, while non-leftist dissident thought should be suppressed and barred.  Most importantly of all, they believe that those who dare to criticize the radical tenured Left should be silenced and demonized.
> 
> The totalitarian Left believes that taxpayers are morally obligated to fund the teaching of extremist ideology in the classroom, including by people advocating the demise of those same taxpayers and of their country.  It is the job of citizens to sit back passively and pay for the far Left to operate propaganda centers, while the radicals collect their cushy salaries as payment for advocating their anti-Israel agenda.  It is the job of universities to criticize (actually to demonize) the state of Israel, the tenured Left insists, just as long as no one is permitted to criticize those critics of Israel.
> 
> Nowhere is this ideological extremism so clearly on display as in the Department of Politics at Ben Gurion University (BGU), a pseudo-academic propaganda and indoctrination center disguised as an academic department.  It is not the only such department in Israel nor at BGU, but it may well be the worst.
> 
> ---
> Fighting for Marxist Indoctrination on Campus


----------



## 007

American_Jihad said:


> *Fighting for Marxist Indoctrination on Campus*​
> October 16, 2012 By Steven Plaut
> 
> There is a species of radical Leftist that believes that it is the main purpose of taxpayer-funded universities to engage in indoctrination of students into radical left-wing ideology.  Such people believe that the only legitimate form of scholarly research and teaching is to force upon students the ideas and agendas of the radical Left, because only these represent correct thinking.
> 
> For such people, the highest form of academic inquiry is to engage in one-sided advocacy.  They believe that faculty members at universities should be hired mainly, if not exclusively, on the basis of their devotion to radical leftist ideology.   They believe that classrooms should be arenas in which students are immersed into leftist NewThink.  They believe that student grades should reflect the extent to which the student toes the ideological line of the radical Left.  They believe academic conferences and research forums should be restricted to those who advocate the Left&#8217;s political agenda, while non-leftist dissident thought should be suppressed and barred.  Most importantly of all, they believe that those who dare to criticize the radical tenured Left should be silenced and demonized.
> 
> The totalitarian Left believes that taxpayers are morally obligated to fund the teaching of extremist ideology in the classroom, including by people advocating the demise of those same taxpayers and of their country.  It is the job of citizens to sit back passively and pay for the far Left to operate propaganda centers, while the radicals collect their cushy salaries as payment for advocating their anti-Israel agenda.  It is the job of universities to criticize (actually to demonize) the state of Israel, the tenured Left insists, just as long as no one is permitted to criticize those critics of Israel.
> 
> Nowhere is this ideological extremism so clearly on display as in the Department of Politics at Ben Gurion University (BGU), a pseudo-academic propaganda and indoctrination center disguised as an academic department.  It is not the only such department in Israel nor at BGU, but it may well be the worst.
> 
> ---
> Fighting for Marxist Indoctrination on Campus


With all due respect A_J, we've all known this for quite some time. The vast majority of college campuses across America are nothing but leftist cess pools.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Professor Frank Kauffman&#8230;&#8221;An independent report on the School of Social Work at Missouri State University says officials there bullied students by creating "an atmosphere where the Code of Ethics is used in order to coerce students into certain belief systems," documenting allegations made by a Christian student who was penalized under the system.&#8221;   

Frank G. Kauffman (Missouri State University)
As WND reported late last year, Missouri State social work professor Frank G. Kauffman was placed on leave as part of a settlement of a lawsuit brought on behalf of student Emily Brooker. 
She refused his assignment to lobby for homosexual adoptions because it violated her religious beliefs, and then was brought up on ethics charges within the program's system. Her lawsuit, handled by The Alliance Defense Fund, was settled quickly by the school with the leave of absence as well as monetary damages and a removal from her record of the charges against her. &#8216;Toxic&#8217; environment after Christian&#8217;s complaint


----------



## American_Jihad

007 said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fighting for Marxist Indoctrination on Campus*​
> October 16, 2012 By Steven Plaut
> 
> There is a species of radical Leftist that believes that it is the main purpose of taxpayer-funded universities to engage in indoctrination of students into radical left-wing ideology.  Such people believe that the only legitimate form of scholarly research and teaching is to force upon students the ideas and agendas of the radical Left, because only these represent correct thinking.
> 
> For such people, the highest form of academic inquiry is to engage in one-sided advocacy.  They believe that faculty members at universities should be hired mainly, if not exclusively, on the basis of their devotion to radical leftist ideology.   They believe that classrooms should be arenas in which students are immersed into leftist NewThink.  They believe that student grades should reflect the extent to which the student toes the ideological line of the radical Left.  They believe academic conferences and research forums should be restricted to those who advocate the Left&#8217;s political agenda, while non-leftist dissident thought should be suppressed and barred.  Most importantly of all, they believe that those who dare to criticize the radical tenured Left should be silenced and demonized.
> 
> The totalitarian Left believes that taxpayers are morally obligated to fund the teaching of extremist ideology in the classroom, including by people advocating the demise of those same taxpayers and of their country.  It is the job of citizens to sit back passively and pay for the far Left to operate propaganda centers, while the radicals collect their cushy salaries as payment for advocating their anti-Israel agenda.  It is the job of universities to criticize (actually to demonize) the state of Israel, the tenured Left insists, just as long as no one is permitted to criticize those critics of Israel.
> 
> Nowhere is this ideological extremism so clearly on display as in the Department of Politics at Ben Gurion University (BGU), a pseudo-academic propaganda and indoctrination center disguised as an academic department.  It is not the only such department in Israel nor at BGU, but it may well be the worst.
> 
> ---
> Fighting for Marxist Indoctrination on Campus
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect A_J, we've all known this for quite some time. The vast majority of college campuses across America are nothing but leftist cess pools.
Click to expand...


I like to remind people plus get the liberal bull-feathers ruffled like PooPoo did...


----------



## there4eyeM

Apparently, some would have us think American students are zombie-like creatures that simply absorb without thinking whatever any professor dishes out.

When I was at university, I remember a history teacher (an elderly woman) who clearly told us we were the élite destined to rule the masses, as it always had been. Not very 'left' in any classic sense of the term, but certainly doctrinaire and ideological. 

There are swings of the pendulum in every field. If to some people it seems to be 'left' presently (though this poster does not see it that way), remember that conservatism and even rightist principles have also been inculcated by institutions of learning in America. In fact, this present generation came from such an era.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

You know, I went through undergrad and graduate school and I never once witnessed this alleged "liberal indoctrination."  I am fully aware that academia is filled mostly with leftists and that there is certainly an element of professors who try to push their views on their students from time to time, but in my experience, it is nowhere near the level conservatives like to portray.


----------



## PoliticalChic

there4eyeM said:


> Apparently, some would have us think American students are zombie-like creatures that simply absorb without thinking whatever any professor dishes out.
> 
> When I was at university, I remember a history teacher (an elderly woman) who clearly told us we were the élite destined to rule the masses, as it always had been. Not very 'left' in any classic sense of the term, but certainly doctrinaire and ideological.
> 
> There are swings of the pendulum in every field. If to some people it seems to be 'left' presently (though this poster does not see it that way), remember that conservatism and even rightist principles have also been inculcated by institutions of learning in America. In fact, this present generation came from such an era.



From The Death of Feminism, by Dr. Phyllis Chesler

Academic feminists who received tenure, promotion, and funding, tended to be pro-abortion, pro-pornography (anti-censorship), pro-prostitution (pro-sex workers), pro-surrogacy, and anti-colonialist, anti-imperialist, and anti-Americanproponents of simplistic gender-neutrality (women and men are exactly the same) or essentialist: men and women are completely different, and women are better. They are loyal to their careers and their cliques, not to the truth.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> You know, I went through undergrad and graduate school and I never once witnessed this alleged "liberal indoctrination."  I am fully aware that academia is filled mostly with leftists and that there is certainly an element of professors who try to push their views on their students from time to time, but in my experience, it is nowhere near the level conservatives like to portray.




"it is nowhere near the level conservatives like to portray."

Perhaps your observations have been somewhat slipshod.

1. It is not an education when a mid-term exam contains a required essay on the topic Explain Why President Bush Is A War Criminal, as did a criminology exam at the University of Northern Colorado, in 2003.
[http://cloudfront.mediamatters.org/static/pdf/saf_promise.pdf] 


2. "Survey shocker: Liberal profs admit theyd discriminate against conservatives in hiring, advancement....Beyond that, conservatives represent a distinct minority on college and university campuses. A 2007 report by sociologists Neil Gross and Solon Simmons found that 80 percent of psychology professors at elite and non-elite universities are Democrats. Other studies reveal that 5 percent to 7 percent of faculty openly identify as Republicans. By contrast, about 20 percent of the general population are liberal and 40 percent are conservative.Survey shocker: Liberal profs admit they'd discriminate against conservatives in hiring, advancement - Washington Times


 3. In 2004, Klein and Western published a study of the voter registration of the professors at U of C, Berkeley, and at Stanford, over 1000 professors, and concluded that the findings supported the one party campus conjecture. At Berkeley, 9.9 to 1, and at Stanford, 7.6 to 1 of Democrats to Republicans. 



4. Ideological diversity does not exist on most campuses.
In 2005 Klein and Stern surveyed 1,678 professors, and found that faculty is heavily skewed toward Democratic, and the most lopsided fields are Anthropology (30.2 to 1) and Sociology (28 to 1).


5. Most professors obsessively believe that Europe is culturally more sophisticated and mature than America. Barry and Judith Rubin explain, in their book Hating America: A History, that European intellectuals are bothered by Americans refusal to defer to a refined upper class and to recognize their own inferiority. They conclude that anti-Americanism is put forth by these intellectuals, who have influence in the realm of ideas: books, media and universities.
From The Death of Feminism, by Dr. Phyllis Chesler


----------



## there4eyeM

Opposing censorship is pro-pornography?

Americans should be anti-colonialist and anti-imperialist.

It is not laudable, but not unusual that many are more faithful to what gets them ahead than to principles.

Finally, women ARE superior!  (OK, that last bit is purely personal prejudice!)


----------



## PoliticalChic

there4eyeM said:


> Opposing censorship is pro-pornography?
> 
> Americans should be anti-colonialist and anti-imperialist.
> 
> It is not laudable, but not unusual that many are more faithful to what gets them ahead than to principles.
> 
> Finally, women ARE superior!  (OK, that last bit is purely personal prejudice!)



1. I believe you should consider Dr. Chesler's statement as a whole.


2. "Finally, women ARE superior!  (OK, that last bit is purely personal prejudice!)[/QUOTE]"


Pulleeeezzzzzzz....
You need documentation?

"The Natural Superiority of Women" [Paperback]
Ashley Montagu


----------



## there4eyeM

&#8220;Explain Why President Bush Is A War Criminal&#8221;
This question is definitely poorly put. It should be, "Explain how Bush is a war criminal." We cannot establish his 'why', but the facts of the situation can be stated.

Not being 'liberal' or 'left', this poster has no interest in defending them. This poster does have difficulty accepting the implicit definitions as presented. 

Republicans and Democrats represent 'ideological diversity'? Is that a joke? There is no ideological difference between two competitors simply for power and the position of better serving their masters.

Look at the statement, "Most professors obsessively believe that Europe is culturally more sophisticated and mature than America." What does 'obsessively believe' mean? In any case, it is objectively true that Europe is culturally more sophisticated and mature. So what? That isn't even really an inherent superiority, just a fact.

But I still respect you, Chic (remember, that's pronounced "sheek", as in French 'chic').


----------



## there4eyeM

2. "Finally, women ARE superior! (OK, that last bit is purely personal prejudice!)[/QUOTE]"


Pulleeeezzzzzzz....
You need documentation?"

The foundation of my position is empirical evidence.


----------



## PoliticalChic

there4eyeM said:


> Explain Why President Bush Is A War Criminal
> This question is definitely poorly put. It should be, "Explain how Bush is a war criminal." We cannot establish his 'why', but the facts of the situation can be stated.
> 
> Not being 'liberal' or 'left', this poster has no interest in defending them. This poster does have difficulty accepting the implicit definitions as presented.
> 
> Republicans and Democrats represent 'ideological diversity'? Is that a joke? There is no ideological difference between two competitors simply for power and the position of better serving their masters.
> 
> Look at the statement, "Most professors obsessively believe that Europe is culturally more sophisticated and mature than America." What does 'obsessively believe' mean? In any case, it is objectively true that Europe is culturally more sophisticated and mature. So what? That isn't even really an inherent superiority, just a fact.
> 
> But I still respect you, Chic (remember, that's pronounced "sheek", as in French 'chic').



1. "Republicans and Democrats represent 'ideological diversity'? Is that a joke? There is no ideological difference between two competitors simply for power and the position of better serving their masters."

I believe I can hear the tap-dancing.


2. "But I still respect you, Chic"

Greeted with great appreciation


----------



## blimpo

American_Jihad said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fighting for Marxist Indoctrination on Campus*​
> October 16, 2012 By Steven Plaut
> 
> There is a species of radical Leftist that believes that it is the main purpose of taxpayer-funded universities to engage in indoctrination of students into radical left-wing ideology.  Such people believe that the only legitimate form of scholarly research and teaching is to force upon students the ideas and agendas of the radical Left, because only these represent correct thinking.
> 
> For such people, the highest form of academic inquiry is to engage in one-sided advocacy.  They believe that faculty members at universities should be hired mainly, if not exclusively, on the basis of their devotion to radical leftist ideology.   They believe that classrooms should be arenas in which students are immersed into leftist NewThink.  They believe that student grades should reflect the extent to which the student toes the ideological line of the radical Left.  They believe academic conferences and research forums should be restricted to those who advocate the Left&#8217;s political agenda, while non-leftist dissident thought should be suppressed and barred.  Most importantly of all, they believe that those who dare to criticize the radical tenured Left should be silenced and demonized.
> 
> The totalitarian Left believes that taxpayers are morally obligated to fund the teaching of extremist ideology in the classroom, including by people advocating the demise of those same taxpayers and of their country.  It is the job of citizens to sit back passively and pay for the far Left to operate propaganda centers, while the radicals collect their cushy salaries as payment for advocating their anti-Israel agenda.  It is the job of universities to criticize (actually to demonize) the state of Israel, the tenured Left insists, just as long as no one is permitted to criticize those critics of Israel.
> 
> Nowhere is this ideological extremism so clearly on display as in the Department of Politics at Ben Gurion University (BGU), a pseudo-academic propaganda and indoctrination center disguised as an academic department.  It is not the only such department in Israel nor at BGU, but it may well be the worst.
> 
> ---
> Fighting for Marxist Indoctrination on Campus
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect A_J, we've all known this for quite some time. The vast majority of college campuses across America are nothing but leftist cess pools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like to remind people plus get the liberal bull-feathers ruffled like PooPoo did...
Click to expand...



Why don't you take that gun you have in your avatar to that place and start shooting the hell out of them?
That's what you want, isn't it?
If not, why don't you take that gun and stick it straight up your ass?


----------



## Grandma

Hey, if all you cons want to stay out of college, fine. Don't go. We don't need the dead weight clogging up the classrooms. It's not like you'd pull enough of a GPA to be any competion for jobs.


----------



## JakeStarkey

_There is a species of radical Far Right Extremist that believes that it is the main purpose of taxpayer-funded universities to engage in indoctrination of students into radical right-wing ideology. Such people believe that the only legitimate form of scholarly research and teaching is to force upon students the ideas and agendas of the radical Right, because only these represent correct thinking._

The above is as stupid as AJ's OP.

One of the purposes is to teach a student how to critically think.  In that sense, the student must learn how to individually process and understand the world without relying solely on church, high school, and parents on how to live life.

Yes, college is subversive of the first eighteen years of a student's life, because the student is going to be on his own as an adult.


----------



## IanC

there4eyeM said:


> Apparently, some would have us think American students are zombie-like creatures that simply absorb without thinking whatever any professor dishes out.
> 
> When I was at university, I remember a history teacher (an elderly woman) who clearly told us we were the élite destined to rule the masses, as it always had been. Not very 'left' in any classic sense of the term, but certainly doctrinaire and ideological.
> 
> There are swings of the pendulum in every field. If to some people it seems to be 'left' presently (though this poster does not see it that way), remember that conservatism and even rightist principles have also been inculcated by institutions of learning in America. In fact, this present generation came from such an era.




I think it is funny that so many people think our children are mindless sheep. university kids arent stupid. it is almost a good idea to be put into a situation where you have to kowtow to crazy belief systems to get ahead. it prepares you for the real world.

once away from indoctrination, people tend to become more and more conservative as life teaches them what works and what doesnt.

if you arent a liberal at 20 then you're heartless.

if you arent a conservative at 50 then you're stupid.


----------



## JakeStarkey

IanC, quit plagiarizing the idea.

Conservative and liberal, Churchill stylewww.englishforums.com/.../ConservativeLiberalChurchill.../post.htmCached
You +1'd this publicly. Undo
If you're not Conservative when you're 35, you have no. ... Then you can see what he was speaking or writing about at the time. ... As thus printed, this famous saying is fantastic and stupid, so far as it refers to the two ... when you're 20 you have no heart, and if you don't vote Conservative when you're 50 you have no sense.
Liberal vs Conservative Views - Which Side are You On?www.squidoo.com &#8250; Culture & Society &#8250; Politics &#8250; Political IssuesCached - Similar
You +1'd this publicly. Undo
Does it really matter whether you are a liberal or a conservative? ... So please be patient and check back often  If you have any suggestions on how to improve this page please let me ... Personal Responsibility: 50% Conservative, 50% Liberal ..... Then you could have people not scarificing their religion for your choice.
If you're not a liberal when you're 60, you have no heart - Baja ...tucsoncitizen.com/.../if-youre-not-a-liberal-when-youre-60-you-have...Cached
You +1'd this publicly. Undo
Jul 4, 2012 &#8211; If you're not conservative when you're 40, you have no brain&#8221;. ... in my 20s, a conservative in my 30s, a moderate in my 40s & 50s, and now an ... People have done (and continue to do) some really stupid things in the name of religion. ... After South Africa came the Caribbean, and then Morocco, Egypt, San ...
Todd Akin's Dumb Comment vs. Obama's Support of Infanticide ...www.redstate.com/.../todd-akins-dumb-comment-vs-obamas-support...Cached
You +1'd this publicly. Undo
Aug 20, 2012 &#8211; I bet they'll spent a whole lot more time on this than either the FRC shooting or ... Conservatives who are intent upon criminalizing abortion are going to sentence ... That's over 50 million people that would have paid into both programs ..... And even if you're right about not advancing Obama's prospects [and ...
Some Comments on Todd Akin, Abortion, and Rape | RedStatewww.redstate.com/.../some-comments-on-todd-akin-abortion-and-ra...Cached
You +1'd this publicly. Undo
Aug 21, 2012 &#8211; POWERFUL CONSERVATIVE VOICES | Wednesday, October 17, 2012 ... Suffice to say, we do know that there are false rape accusations, as the Duke ... Now therefore, do not be afraid; I will provide for you and your little ones. ... who is willing to stand on principle, rather than on stupid ignorant excuses.


----------



## PoliticalChic

IanC said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, some would have us think American students are zombie-like creatures that simply absorb without thinking whatever any professor dishes out.
> 
> When I was at university, I remember a history teacher (an elderly woman) who clearly told us we were the élite destined to rule the masses, as it always had been. Not very 'left' in any classic sense of the term, but certainly doctrinaire and ideological.
> 
> There are swings of the pendulum in every field. If to some people it seems to be 'left' presently (though this poster does not see it that way), remember that conservatism and even rightist principles have also been inculcated by institutions of learning in America. In fact, this present generation came from such an era.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is funny that so many people think our children are mindless sheep. university kids arent stupid. it is almost a good idea to be put into a situation where you have to kowtow to crazy belief systems to get ahead. it prepares you for the real world.
> 
> once away from indoctrination, people tend to become more and more conservative as life teaches them what works and what doesnt.
> 
> if you arent a liberal at 20 then you're heartless.
> 
> if you arent a conservative at 50 then you're stupid.
Click to expand...


What????


Wait 'til 50?????


----------



## PoliticalChic

Grandma said:


> Hey, if all you cons want to stay out of college, fine. Don't go. We don't need the dead weight clogging up the classrooms. It's not like you'd pull enough of a GPA to be any competion for jobs.



What a stupid post.


Are you the GPA paragon with whom conservatives wouldn't be able to compete?
Seems to be an awfully low bar.


----------



## IanC

PoliticalChic said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, some would have us think American students are zombie-like creatures that simply absorb without thinking whatever any professor dishes out.
> 
> When I was at university, I remember a history teacher (an elderly woman) who clearly told us we were the élite destined to rule the masses, as it always had been. Not very 'left' in any classic sense of the term, but certainly doctrinaire and ideological.
> 
> There are swings of the pendulum in every field. If to some people it seems to be 'left' presently (though this poster does not see it that way), remember that conservatism and even rightist principles have also been inculcated by institutions of learning in America. In fact, this present generation came from such an era.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is funny that so many people think our children are mindless sheep. university kids arent stupid. it is almost a good idea to be put into a situation where you have to kowtow to crazy belief systems to get ahead. it prepares you for the real world.
> 
> once away from indoctrination, people tend to become more and more conservative as life teaches them what works and what doesnt.
> 
> if you arent a liberal at 20 then you're heartless.
> 
> if you arent a conservative at 50 then you're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What????
> 
> 
> Wait 'til 50?????
Click to expand...


lol. most of us wake up sooner. 50 is at the far end of the tail!


----------



## IanC

JakeStarkey said:


> IanC, quit plagiarizing the idea.
> 
> Conservative and liberal, Churchill stylewww.englishforums.com/.../ConservativeLiberalChurchill.../post.htmCached
> You +1'd this publicly. Undo
> If you're not Conservative when you're 35, you have no. ... Then you can see what he was speaking or writing about at the time. ... As thus printed, this famous saying is fantastic and stupid, so far as it refers to the two ... when you're 20 you have no heart, and if you don't vote Conservative when you're 50 you have no sense.
> Liberal vs Conservative Views - Which Side are You On?Squidoo : Welcome to Squidoo  Culture & Society  Politics  Political IssuesCached - Similar
> You +1'd this publicly. Undo
> Does it really matter whether you are a liberal or a conservative? ... So please be patient and check back often  If you have any suggestions on how to improve this page please let me ... Personal Responsibility: 50% Conservative, 50% Liberal ..... Then you could have people not scarificing their religion for your choice.
> If you're not a liberal when you're 60, you have no heart - Baja ...tucsoncitizen.com/.../if-youre-not-a-liberal-when-youre-60-you-have...Cached
> You +1'd this publicly. Undo
> Jul 4, 2012  If you're not conservative when you're 40, you have no brain. ... in my 20s, a conservative in my 30s, a moderate in my 40s & 50s, and now an ... People have done (and continue to do) some really stupid things in the name of religion. ... After South Africa came the Caribbean, and then Morocco, Egypt, San ...
> Todd Akin's Dumb Comment vs. Obama's Support of Infanticide ...www.redstate.com/.../todd-akins-dumb-comment-vs-obamas-support...Cached
> You +1'd this publicly. Undo
> Aug 20, 2012  I bet they'll spent a whole lot more time on this than either the FRC shooting or ... Conservatives who are intent upon criminalizing abortion are going to sentence ... That's over 50 million people that would have paid into both programs ..... And even if you're right about not advancing Obama's prospects [and ...
> Some Comments on Todd Akin, Abortion, and Rape | RedStatewww.redstate.com/.../some-comments-on-todd-akin-abortion-and-ra...Cached
> You +1'd this publicly. Undo
> Aug 21, 2012  POWERFUL CONSERVATIVE VOICES | Wednesday, October 17, 2012 ... Suffice to say, we do know that there are false rape accusations, as the Duke ... Now therefore, do not be afraid; I will provide for you and your little ones. ... who is willing to stand on principle, rather than on stupid ignorant excuses.



are you some sort of idiot? hahahahaha

putting an old saying into a new context is not plagiarizing.


----------



## JakeStarkey

It is not an "old saying", and you were passing it off as your saying.

We all know you are not smart enough to have sayings of your own.


----------



## IanC

JakeStarkey said:


> It is not an "old saying", and you were passing it off as your saying.
> 
> We all know you are not smart enough to have sayings of your own.



do you have anything to actually add to the conversation? or do you only care about my supposed infraction against your personally biased definition of plagiarism?


and as far as my own sayings, here's one to do with nature vs nurture-

genetics

environment

genetically influenced environment = culture

environmentally influenced genetics = evolution


clever enough? or is it too trivial or trite for your esteemed intellect? hahahahaha


----------



## American_Jihad

JakeStarkey said:


> It is not an "old saying", and you were passing it off as your saying.
> 
> We all know you are not smart enough to have sayings of your own.



Snarkey, same old lame shit, 36K+ posts and only started one post in da rubber room...


----------



## JakeStarkey

IanC and AJ, beans in a spoiled pod: all alike, all ill.  Tis what tis.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Exposing Anti-Israel Indoctrination on Campus*

Sunday, March 4, 2012 


Gary Fouse
fousesquawk
FOUSESQUAWK

Charles Jacobs and Avi Goldwasser, co-founders of the David Project, have written an important article for The Forward. It concerns the anti-Israel indoctrination that is going on within our universities.

Being 'Pro-Israel' Isn't Enough

I heartily concur with what Messers Jacobs and Goldwasser have written. The biggest issue of contention on college campuses today is the Israel-Palestinian conflict. It is undeniable that the left and the pro-Palestinian forces are dominating the discussion. It is part of a world-wide effort to discredit and deligitimize the Jewish state.

---

Exposing Anti-Israel Indoctrination on Campus | Israel


----------



## American_Jihad

*How California's Colleges Indoctrinate Students*​
March 30, 2012 
By PETER BERKOWITZ

A new report on the UC system documents the plague of politicized classrooms. *The problem is national in scope..*

The politicization of higher education by activist professors and compliant university administrators deprives students of the opportunity to acquire knowledge and refine their minds. It also erodes the nation's civic cohesion and its ability to preserve the institutions that undergird democracy in America.

So argues "A Crisis of Competence: The Corrupting Effect of Political Activism in the University of California," a new report by the California Association of Scholars, a division of the National Association of Scholars (NAS). The report is addressed to the Regents of the University of California, which has ultimate responsibility for governing the UC system, but the pathologies it diagnoses prevail throughout the country.

The analysis begins from a nonpolitical fact: Numerous studies of both the UC system and of higher education nationwide demonstrate that students who graduate from college are increasingly ignorant of history and literature. They are unfamiliar with the principles of American constitutional government. And they are bereft of the skills necessary to comprehend serious books and effectively marshal evidence and argument in written work.

This decline in the quality of education coincides with a profound transformation of the college curriculum. None of the nine general campuses in the UC system requires students to study the history and institutions of the United States. None requires students to study Western civilization, and on seven of the nine UC campuses, including Berkeley, a survey course in Western civilization is not even offered. In several English departments one can graduate without taking a course in Shakespeare. In many political science departments majors need not take a course in American politics.

Moreover, the evidence suggests that the hollowing of the curriculum stems from too many professors' preference for promoting a partisan political agenda.

---
In California, this is more than a failure of their duty as educators. It is also a violation of the law. Article IX, Section 9, of the California state constitution provides that "The university shall be entirely independent of all political or sectarian influence and kept free therefrom." 

---
Peter Berkowitz: How California's Colleges Indoctrinate Students - WSJ.com


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

PoliticalChic said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I went through undergrad and graduate school and I never once witnessed this alleged "liberal indoctrination."  I am fully aware that academia is filled mostly with leftists and that there is certainly an element of professors who try to push their views on their students from time to time, but in my experience, it is nowhere near the level conservatives like to portray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "it is nowhere near the level conservatives like to portray."
> 
> Perhaps your observations have been somewhat slipshod.
> 
> 1. It is not an education when a mid-term exam contains a required essay on the topic Explain Why President Bush Is A War Criminal, as did a criminology exam at the University of Northern Colorado, in 2003.
> [http://cloudfront.mediamatters.org/static/pdf/saf_promise.pdf]
> 
> 
> 2. "Survey shocker: Liberal profs admit theyd discriminate against conservatives in hiring, advancement....Beyond that, conservatives represent a distinct minority on college and university campuses. A 2007 report by sociologists Neil Gross and Solon Simmons found that 80 percent of psychology professors at elite and non-elite universities are Democrats. Other studies reveal that 5 percent to 7 percent of faculty openly identify as Republicans. By contrast, about 20 percent of the general population are liberal and 40 percent are conservative.Survey shocker: Liberal profs admit they'd discriminate against conservatives in hiring, advancement - Washington Times
> 
> 
> 3. In 2004, Klein and Western published a study of the voter registration of the professors at U of C, Berkeley, and at Stanford, over 1000 professors, and concluded that the findings supported the one party campus conjecture. At Berkeley, 9.9 to 1, and at Stanford, 7.6 to 1 of Democrats to Republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Ideological diversity does not exist on most campuses.
> In 2005 Klein and Stern surveyed 1,678 professors, and found that faculty is heavily skewed toward Democratic, and the most lopsided fields are Anthropology (30.2 to 1) and Sociology (28 to 1).
> 
> 
> 5. Most professors obsessively believe that Europe is culturally more sophisticated and mature than America. Barry and Judith Rubin explain, in their book Hating America: A History, that European intellectuals are bothered by Americans refusal to defer to a refined upper class and to recognize their own inferiority. They conclude that anti-Americanism is put forth by these intellectuals, who have influence in the realm of ideas: books, media and universities.
> From The Death of Feminism, by Dr. Phyllis Chesler
Click to expand...


Those are a few examples out of how many thousands of colleges and universities in this country?  I didn't say it doesn't happen; I said I don't believe it is nearly as common as you guys act like it is.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Go to the far right Christian universities to find the indoctrination of hatred for Islam.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I don't believe it is nearly as common as you guys act like it is.



With about 90% of college professors admitting to being liberal there is a huge huge bias in our colleges and universities!! Sadly, liberalism is like a cancer which explains why no one is willing to step forward to define it and defend it.


----------



## JakeStarkey

EdwardBaiamonte's thinking is a cancer, which explains why no one takes him seriously.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

JakeStarkey said:


> EdwardBaiamonte's thinking is a cancer, which explains why no one takes him seriously.



of course if so you would not be so afraid to present your best example for the whole world to see. What does your fear tell you about the liberal IQ and character


----------



## blimpo

You have so little character, how can you define it for anyone else?


----------



## JakeStarkey

We simplly show the internal inconsistency of your misquided philosophy.



EdwardBaiamonte said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte's thinking is a cancer, which explains why no one takes him seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course if so you would not be so afraid to present your best example for the whole world to see. What does your fear tell you about the liberal IQ and character
Click to expand...


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

JakeStarkey said:


> We simplly show the internal inconsistency of your misquided philosophy.



of course if Jefferson's philosophy of freedom  from liberal government  contained internal inconsistencies you would not be so afraid to present your best example for the whole world to see. What does your fear tell you about the liberal IQ and character???????


----------



## JakeStarkey

No, Edward, your inconsistent philosophy.  You not only misunderstand TJ, as has been plainly demonstrated, you cannot even stay consistent in your own wack way.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

JakeStarkey said:


> No, Edward, your inconsistent philosophy.  You not only misunderstand TJ, as has been plainly demonstrated, you cannot even stay consistent in your own wack way.



of course if I misunderstood Jefferson's philosophy of freedom from liberal government you would not be so afraid to present your best example for the whole world to see. What does your fear tell you about the liberal IQ and character???????


----------



## JakeStarkey

Historical fact

Democratic-Republican Party (1792 to 1828) to the Democratic Party (1832 to now).

Federalist (1792) to Whigs (1832) to Republicans (1854 to now).


----------



## American_Jihad

JakeStarkey said:


> Historical fact
> 
> Democratic-Republican Party (1792 to 1828) to the Democratic Party (1832 to now).
> 
> Federalist (1792) to Whigs (1832) to Republicans (1854 to now).



Obama looking at some booty - Google Search


----------



## JakeStarkey

I am quite please that Romney is going to go after the citizens and sovereign militias once in office.  He will unleash his AG to find, root out, and crush these animals.


----------



## Unkotare

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Edward, your inconsistent philosophy.  You not only misunderstand TJ, as has been plainly demonstrated, you cannot even stay consistent in your own wack way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course if I misunderstood Jefferson's philosophy of freedom from liberal government you would not be so afraid to present your best example for the whole world to see. What does your fear tell you about the liberal IQ and character???????
Click to expand...




Wow, it's Rain Man vs Rain Man!


----------



## theHawk

American_Jihad said:


> *Fighting for Marxist Indoctrination on Campus*​
> October 16, 2012 By Steven Plaut
> 
> There is a species of radical Leftist that believes that it is the main purpose of taxpayer-funded universities to engage in indoctrination of students into radical left-wing ideology.  Such people believe that the only legitimate form of scholarly research and teaching is to force upon students the ideas and agendas of the radical Left, because only these represent correct thinking.
> 
> For such people, the highest form of academic inquiry is to engage in one-sided advocacy.  They believe that faculty members at universities should be hired mainly, if not exclusively, on the basis of their devotion to radical leftist ideology.   They believe that classrooms should be arenas in which students are immersed into leftist NewThink.  They believe that student grades should reflect the extent to which the student toes the ideological line of the radical Left.  They believe academic conferences and research forums should be restricted to those who advocate the Lefts political agenda, while non-leftist dissident thought should be suppressed and barred.  Most importantly of all, they believe that those who dare to criticize the radical tenured Left should be silenced and demonized.
> 
> The totalitarian Left believes that taxpayers are morally obligated to fund the teaching of extremist ideology in the classroom, including by people advocating the demise of those same taxpayers and of their country.  It is the job of citizens to sit back passively and pay for the far Left to operate propaganda centers, while the radicals collect their cushy salaries as payment for advocating their anti-Israel agenda.  It is the job of universities to criticize (actually to demonize) the state of Israel, the tenured Left insists, just as long as no one is permitted to criticize those critics of Israel.
> 
> Nowhere is this ideological extremism so clearly on display as in the Department of Politics at Ben Gurion University (BGU), a pseudo-academic propaganda and indoctrination center disguised as an academic department.  It is not the only such department in Israel nor at BGU, but it may well be the worst.
> 
> ---
> Fighting for Marxist Indoctrination on Campus



The new codeword for liberal bullshit is "sustainability".  Pretty much rolls up environmental crap with everythng else marxists believe in - Globalization, "fairness", social justice...blah blah blah.


----------



## American_Jihad

theHawk said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fighting for Marxist Indoctrination on Campus*​
> October 16, 2012 By Steven Plaut
> 
> There is a species of radical Leftist that believes that it is the main purpose of taxpayer-funded universities to engage in indoctrination of students into radical left-wing ideology.  Such people believe that the only legitimate form of scholarly research and teaching is to force upon students the ideas and agendas of the radical Left, because only these represent correct thinking.
> 
> For such people, the highest form of academic inquiry is to engage in one-sided advocacy.  They believe that faculty members at universities should be hired mainly, if not exclusively, on the basis of their devotion to radical leftist ideology.   They believe that classrooms should be arenas in which students are immersed into leftist NewThink.  They believe that student grades should reflect the extent to which the student toes the ideological line of the radical Left.  They believe academic conferences and research forums should be restricted to those who advocate the Left&#8217;s political agenda, while non-leftist dissident thought should be suppressed and barred.  Most importantly of all, they believe that those who dare to criticize the radical tenured Left should be silenced and demonized.
> 
> The totalitarian Left believes that taxpayers are morally obligated to fund the teaching of extremist ideology in the classroom, including by people advocating the demise of those same taxpayers and of their country.  It is the job of citizens to sit back passively and pay for the far Left to operate propaganda centers, while the radicals collect their cushy salaries as payment for advocating their anti-Israel agenda.  It is the job of universities to criticize (actually to demonize) the state of Israel, the tenured Left insists, just as long as no one is permitted to criticize those critics of Israel.
> 
> Nowhere is this ideological extremism so clearly on display as in the Department of Politics at Ben Gurion University (BGU), a pseudo-academic propaganda and indoctrination center disguised as an academic department.  It is not the only such department in Israel nor at BGU, but it may well be the worst.
> 
> ---
> Fighting for Marxist Indoctrination on Campus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new codeword for liberal bullshit is "sustainability".  Pretty much rolls up environmental crap with everythng else marxists believe in - Globalization, "fairness", social justice...blah blah blah.
Click to expand...


http://www.usmessageboard.com/education/255605-campus-sustainability-day-oct-24-a.html


...


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

theHawk said:


> The new codeword for liberal bullshit is "sustainability".



yes they want everything to be sustainable, but they lack the IQ to understand that economic progress is not sustainable under 
the pressure of liberal interference with the Republican/Libertarian  free market.

The USSR failed big time because of it and now our housing market has failed because if it.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Edward, The Hawk, and A_J use words such as "marxism", "fairness", social justice" without demonstrating any idea of what the words mean and how they apply to our society and culture now.

Libertarianism is a hollow shell of a philosophy.  Only weak heads espouse and follow that shell game.


----------



## American_Jihad

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdbSP_Ramvs]Indoctrinate U.; Marxism on Campus (Full Version) - YouTube[/ame]

Indoctrinate U is an incredibly illuminating look into the active and open attack on free speech and open discourse on college campuses across the United States.​


----------



## JakeStarkey

A_J continues libertarian babble speak.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Brainwashing U*

Colleges sick orientation game

By ROBERT SHIBLEY
Last Updated: 3:29 AM, August 25, 2011

Parents sending children off to college for the first time, beware: Their freshman orientation is all too likely to include being herded through a tunnel of oppression to learn about the evils of white privilege, being lectured about how theyre part of a rape culture or being forced to discuss their sexual identities with complete strangers -- before they even meet their first professor. 

Thats right: For all we hear about faculty ideological or political bias, campus administrators are often worse when it comes to brainwashing students.

---
And, for the many students who do go through a creepy orientation program, please save any documents youre given on the program and tell us about it at FIRE (thefire.org). 

Justice Louis Brandeis famously opined that sunlight is the best disinfectant. If students go into orientation with their eyes open and a willingness to alert outsiders, we can hope to purge the infection of thought reform on Americas campuses.


--Robert Shibley - NYPOST.com


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

JakeStarkey said:


> A_J continues libertarian babble speak.




"In a recent survey of the ideological persuasion of 1,643 full-time professors at 183 colleges and universities, three eminent scholars, Professors Robert Lichter of George Mason University and Stanley Rothman and Neil Nevitte of the University of Toronto, found that nearly three-quarters of college faculty call themselves liberal"

and those are just th eones who admit to it.

Jack, as a liberal you lack the IQ for substance!!


----------



## American_Jihad

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> A_J continues libertarian babble speak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "In a recent survey of the ideological persuasion of 1,643 full-time professors at 183 colleges and universities, three eminent scholars, Professors Robert Lichter of George Mason University and Stanley Rothman and Neil Nevitte of the University of Toronto, found that nearly three-quarters of college faculty call themselves liberal"
> 
> and those are just th eones who admit to it.
> 
> Jack, as a liberal you lack the IQ for substance!!
Click to expand...


Don't worry about JerkSnarkey, he has a broken head with a trollish instinct...


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

American_Jihad said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> A_J continues libertarian babble speak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "In a recent survey of the ideological persuasion of 1,643 full-time professors at 183 colleges and universities, three eminent scholars, Professors Robert Lichter of George Mason University and Stanley Rothman and Neil Nevitte of the University of Toronto, found that nearly three-quarters of college faculty call themselves liberal"
> 
> and those are just th eones who admit to it.
> 
> Jack, as a liberal you lack the IQ for substance!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't worry about JerkSnarkey, he has a broken head with a trollish instinct...
Click to expand...


I don't think he's ever made a substantive comment?? I wonder why he's here at all ???


----------



## blimpo

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> "In a recent survey of the ideological persuasion of 1,643 full-time professors at 183 colleges and universities, three eminent scholars, Professors Robert Lichter of George Mason University and Stanley Rothman and Neil Nevitte of the University of Toronto, found that nearly three-quarters of college faculty call themselves liberal"
> 
> and those are just th eones who admit to it.
> 
> Jack, as a liberal you lack the IQ for substance!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry about JerkSnarkey, he has a broken head with a trollish instinct...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think he's ever made a substantive comment?? I wonder why he's here at all ???
Click to expand...



My thoughts on you-exactly..


----------



## JakeStarkey

Far right wads like EB and A_J clearly demonstrate an inability to critically think, to learn from and with others, and to demonstrate insightful commentary.

To call someone a "liberal", in their context, is silly, because anyone who disagrees with them is somehow "liberal".

We will see if they can do better.


----------



## blimpo

I spent 4 years on a campus and the only indocrination I remember was that only dipshits drank Sterling Beer.

I didn't care. I took it to parties and never worried about people cleaning out my cooler...


----------



## American_Jihad

Soros-Backed Agenda 21&#8242;

*21 Truths About Agenda 21 & Sustainable Development*​
Posted by Darin Moser   
April 15th, 2012 

---

13) Almost every College and University in the nation has become indoctrinated with the philosophy of Sustainable Development. From campus infrastructure and administration to student life and the curriculum Americas Colleges and Universities are awash in this radical, collectivist philosophy.

14) The philosophy of Sustainable Development calls for a complete change in the lifestyle of the average American citizen. Numerous aspects of normal American life are subject to intense scrutiny under this radical new philosophy. Where and how we build our homes, what products we use, which foods we eat, what and how much we consume, and which methods of transportation we choose, are just a few examples of American life that United Nations Sustainable Development seeks to bring under its controlling grasp.

---

American Alert News - 21 Truths About Agenda 21 & Sustainable Development


----------



## Grandma

American_Jihad said:


> Soros-Backed Agenda 21&#8242;
> 
> *21 Truths About Agenda 21 & Sustainable Development*​
> Posted by Darin Moser
> April 15th, 2012
> 
> ---
> 
> 13) Almost every College and University in the nation has become indoctrinated with the philosophy of Sustainable Development. From campus infrastructure and administration to student life and the curriculum Americas Colleges and Universities are awash in this radical, collectivist philosophy.
> 
> 14) The philosophy of Sustainable Development calls for a complete change in the lifestyle of the average American citizen. Numerous aspects of normal American life are subject to intense scrutiny under this radical new philosophy. Where and how we build our homes, what products we use, which foods we eat, what and how much we consume, and which methods of transportation we choose, are just a few examples of American life that United Nations Sustainable Development seeks to bring under its controlling grasp.
> 
> ---
> 
> American Alert News - 21 Truths About Agenda 21 & Sustainable Development




Something else they got from the Indians...

AJ, just so you know - you're nuts.


----------



## American_Jihad

Grandma said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soros-Backed Agenda 21&#8242;
> 
> *21 Truths About Agenda 21 & Sustainable Development*​
> Posted by Darin Moser
> April 15th, 2012
> 
> ---
> 
> 13) Almost every College and University in the nation has become indoctrinated with the philosophy of Sustainable Development. From campus infrastructure and administration to student life and the curriculum Americas Colleges and Universities are awash in this radical, collectivist philosophy.
> 
> 14) The philosophy of Sustainable Development calls for a complete change in the lifestyle of the average American citizen. Numerous aspects of normal American life are subject to intense scrutiny under this radical new philosophy. Where and how we build our homes, what products we use, which foods we eat, what and how much we consume, and which methods of transportation we choose, are just a few examples of American life that United Nations Sustainable Development seeks to bring under its controlling grasp.
> 
> ---
> 
> American Alert News - 21 Truths About Agenda 21 & Sustainable Development
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something else they got from the Indians...
> 
> AJ, just so you know - you're nuts.
Click to expand...







Old Biddie, just so you know...


----------



## Grandma

You tread on thin ice. Warren did not - could not use her heritage to gain advantage, because she, like I, did not have notorized documentation from the tribal chief. You can't just walk into a university and say you're Indian, you MUST have documentation. So you're lying about that.

You have a habit of erronously speaking of the creeds of those not like you. You attempt to fit some sort of negative stereotype that only you "get" on them. Are you that consumed by an inferiority complex? If you had insurance you could see a shrink about that, no doubt learning that "different" can be okay would surely help you.


----------



## editec

I often wonder about posts like this.

Have you folks ever gone to college?

Based on the ignorant blather some of you write about college, I rather doubt it.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Those demonize college are the ones who did not go or did not graduate.


----------



## American_Jihad

To the last three liberal posters...​
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUBIU0gkWfs]Doug Heffernan Hand Fart - YouTube[/ame]

The old college salute​


----------



## Grandma

What a snappy comeback, AJ.

*rolls eyes*


----------



## American_Jihad

Grandma said:


> What a snappy comeback, AJ.
> 
> *rolls eyes*



Cool, I thought you would complain about noise pollution or such...


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

editec said:


> I often wonder about posts like this.
> 
> Have you folks ever gone to college?
> 
> Based on the ignorant blather some of you write about college, I rather doubt it.



even worse the ones who write well about college are brainwashed liberals who have no idea what happend to their minds.

Its easy enough to prove. Just ask a liberal college grad to say something substantive in support of liberalism.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Too Stupid Ed just edding a long.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

JakeStarkey said:


> Too Stupid Ed just edding a long.



even worse the ones who write well about college are brainwashed liberals who have no idea what happend to their minds.

Its easy enough to prove. Just ask a liberal college grad to say something substantive in support of liberalism.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Too Stupid Ed just eddying along.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Ending Progressive Public Education*

By Daren Jonescu
12/14/12

---

Since November 6, there has been a lot of talk among conservatives (or classical liberals) about "starving the system" as a way of forcing progressivism into dissolution and collapse. No system deserves to be starved more ruthlessly than public education. This is, in many ways, the hardest fight of all, but it is also the most indispensable, and the one that will pay the greatest dividends. This is no time for recriminations or regrets about past error or shortsightedness. And it is no time for careless lunges. It is time to think carefully but efficiently, alone and together, about how to extricate the current and upcoming generations of young people, or at least that portion within our influence, from an education system explicitly designed to shrink their world to the pinhead of the present, to blunt their thought, to erase their conscience -- in sum, a system designed to turn them into the useful idiots of global progressivism.

This battle will require weapons we have never used before, and even some we have not yet invented. And the battlefield is strewn with landmines. This will take time, planning, and coordinated action by people prepared to take chances and forsake other, lesser priorities.

A victory here, however, would be a bargain at almost any price. A soul is a terrible thing to waste. A hundred million souls -- now we are talking about the difference between desolation and hope.



Read more: Articles: Ending Progressive Public Education


----------



## JakeStarkey

Modern radical extremists in the GOP are not classical liberals.


----------



## Samson

JakeStarkey said:


> Those demonize college are the ones who did not go or did not graduate.





So the ones that did go or graduated are completely objective about the subject?

I went, and graduated, then went AGAIN and graduated.

Does that make me an expert?

If so, my expert opinion is that college is WAY over-rated.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Of course not, Samson.  But without a doubt college qualifies folks professionally in areas that others are not qualified.  A caveat is that college cannot substitute for common sense.  In my expert opinion, following your guidelines, those who have not attended college for any signficant amount of time generally are unqualified to pass judgement on its value.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Education or Indoctrination?*

December 18, 2012 
By Jamie Glazov

Frontpage Interviews guest today is Brigitte Gabriel, the author of two New York Times Best Sellers Because They Hate and They Must Be Stopped. She is also the founder and president of ACT! for America, the largest national security grassroots organization in the U.S. with over a quarter of a million members, 750 chapters nationwide and a full-time lobbyist on Capital Hill. She just issued a report titled: Education or Indoctrination? The Treatment of Islam in 6th through 12th Grade American Textbooks.

FP: Brigitte, welcome to Frontpage Interview.

Congratulations on issuing your new report, Education or Indoctrination. What inspired you to embark on this project?

Gabriel: When I was doing research for my second book They Must Be Stopped, I came across numerous instances where information that was being put in school textbooks or taught in classrooms was inaccurate, sometimes outright false, and at times sounded more like indoctrination than education. ACT! For America Education executive director and I discussed this at length in 2009, because when we traveled and spoke to groups about this they were very concerned. We investigated the issue more closely and found there had been a handful of previous studies done on this, but we believed much more needed to be done. We also knew that if we did a report, we could leverage its impact by drawing on the strength of our growing grassroots organization. So by late 2009 we drafted a plan, created the budget to do it, and embarked on the research in early 2010.

FP: How broad was your research?

Gabriel: We retained a top-notch team of experts with years of experience in this area. They selected 38 textbooks based on how widespread they are used in the schools and how much they address the topic of Islam. To give you an example of the breadth of the research, our team spent two years conducting the research, and comparing what they found with credible historical sources as well as Islamic sources. The results were astonishing, even to those of us who are familiar with this issue.

In some books the errors were less frequent and egregious, but in most of the books errors of the commission and omission occurred with such frequency that it was clearly evident the average student today is receiving a rewrite of history that paints a rose-colored picture of the history and central doctrines of Islam that is not supported by the facts. The report is painstakingly and thoroughly documented, with nearly 375 footnotes and a bibliography of nearly 275 sources.

---
Education or Indoctrination?


----------



## bripat9643

JakeStarkey said:


> Of course not, Samson.  But without a doubt college qualifies folks professionally in areas that others are not qualified.  A caveat is that college cannot substitute for common sense.  In my expert opinion, following your guidelines, those who have not attended college for any signficant amount of time generally are unqualified to pass judgement on its value.



I've been to college and received a degree, and it's my expert opinion that they are nothing but indoctrination mills.  Many college majors, like "Womyn's Studies" are pure Marxist propaganda.


----------



## JakeStarkey

And bripat's failure to articulate a coherent thought demonstrates that college cannot fix certain mental disorders.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Professor Calls Republicans Stupid & Racist*​
By Todd Starnes
4/13

I knew that this was going to be a professor that was very left-wing, very biased, Talgo told Fox News. I knew this would be one of those classes where the professor would be biased all the time.

So Talgo decided to fight back.

As soon as I got back to my dorm, I decided to video his lectures, he said. I got inspired.

The 20-year-old political science major bought a hidden camera disguised as a shirt button. And thats how he was able to secretly videotape every single lecture delivered by Professor Sragow.

Its one thing to say this happened, Talgo said. Its another thing to show that it happened.

Talgo culled 15-minutes worth of Republican, Tea Party and conservative ranting from Sragows lectures and shared them with Campus Reform reporters Oliver Darcy and Josiah Ryan.

On the first day of class he talked about how Republicans prevent blacks from voting, *Talgo said. He also said that he used to work for Democratic candidates and it was his job to kill Republicans.*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVyPjQki_3M&feature=player_embedded]Professor tells class Republican Party is "stupid and racist" - YouTube[/ame]

The video shows Sragow peppering his lectures with curse words and ridicule for Republicans  with his teaching assistant joining in on the attacks.

Theyre really stupid and racist, Sragow said at one point. The Republican party is increasingly the last refuge of old, angry white people who dont like whats going on in this country.

Old white guys are stubborn sons of bitches, he noted.

...

Professor Calls Republicans Stupid & Racist | FOX News & Commentary: Todd Starnes


----------



## JakeStarkey

So all college professors and HS teachers are inept because of ONE professor?

Sweeping generalization.


----------



## American_Jihad

JakeStarkey said:


> *So all *college professors and HS teachers are inept because of ONE professor?
> 
> Sweeping generalization.



Snarkey, there you go again, typical inept liberal...


----------



## JakeStarkey

AJ, there you go ahead, brain dead crazee reactionary.

There idiot used one example to condemn hundreds of thousands of individuals.

To call the person out is critical thinking, not an expression of idiot ideology, which is what you just did.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Middle School Class Features Lesbian Role Play*​
Friday, April 19, 2013


Young girls at a New York middle school were instructed to ask one another for a lesbian kiss and boys were given guidance on how to tell if women are sluts during an anti-bullying presentation on gender identity and sexual orientation.

The special health class was held last week at Linden Avenue Middle School in Red Hook, NY. The students were separated by gender  with students from Bard College leading the workshops.

*Parents are especially furious after their young daughters were told that it was perfectly normal for 14-year-old girls to have sex and there was nothing their parents could do to intervene.*

They were also given a sexual vocabulary primer  that included words like pansexual and genderqueer.

Post Continues on nation.foxnews.com


Read more: Middle School Class Features Lesbian Role Play - Patriot UpdatePatriot Update


----------



## Katzndogz

Ohhhhh I see.  Lesbian girls are cool and girls that like boys are sluts.


----------



## regent

Perhaps what is taught in many universities is not what some students believe, but still much may be the truth. For example, if a student was raised believing the earth was flat and then goes to school and the teacher say no, maybe more roundish. How might the round earth thing go over with the parents and common sense that the earth is flat? How long did the debate go on that the earth is the center of the universe?


----------



## JakeStarkey

AJ, there you go ahead, brain dead crazee reactionary.

The idiot used one example to condemn hundreds of thousands of individuals.

To call the person out is critical thinking, not an expression of idiot ideology, which is what you just did.


----------



## bripat9643

JakeStarkey said:


> And bripat's failure to articulate a coherent thought demonstrates that college cannot fix certain mental disorders.



You inability to comprehend simple English due to senility does not make my post "incoherent."


----------



## Old Rocks

007 said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fighting for Marxist Indoctrination on Campus*​
> October 16, 2012 By Steven Plaut
> 
> There is a species of radical Leftist that believes that it is the main purpose of taxpayer-funded universities to engage in indoctrination of students into radical left-wing ideology.  Such people believe that the only legitimate form of scholarly research and teaching is to force upon students the ideas and agendas of the radical Left, because only these represent correct thinking.
> 
> For such people, the highest form of academic inquiry is to engage in one-sided advocacy.  They believe that faculty members at universities should be hired mainly, if not exclusively, on the basis of their devotion to radical leftist ideology.   They believe that classrooms should be arenas in which students are immersed into leftist NewThink.  They believe that student grades should reflect the extent to which the student toes the ideological line of the radical Left.  They believe academic conferences and research forums should be restricted to those who advocate the Left&#8217;s political agenda, while non-leftist dissident thought should be suppressed and barred.  Most importantly of all, they believe that those who dare to criticize the radical tenured Left should be silenced and demonized.
> 
> The totalitarian Left believes that taxpayers are morally obligated to fund the teaching of extremist ideology in the classroom, including by people advocating the demise of those same taxpayers and of their country.  It is the job of citizens to sit back passively and pay for the far Left to operate propaganda centers, while the radicals collect their cushy salaries as payment for advocating their anti-Israel agenda.  It is the job of universities to criticize (actually to demonize) the state of Israel, the tenured Left insists, just as long as no one is permitted to criticize those critics of Israel.
> 
> Nowhere is this ideological extremism so clearly on display as in the Department of Politics at Ben Gurion University (BGU), a pseudo-academic propaganda and indoctrination center disguised as an academic department.  It is not the only such department in Israel nor at BGU, but it may well be the worst.
> 
> ---
> Fighting for Marxist Indoctrination on Campus
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect A_J, we've all known this for quite some time. The vast majority of college campuses across America are nothing but leftist cess pools.
Click to expand...


Oh my. To be educated is once again to be a Commie. You 'Conservatives' are so transparent in your pride of ignorance.


----------



## Old Rocks

bripat9643 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> And bripat's failure to articulate a coherent thought demonstrates that college cannot fix certain mental disorders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You inability to comprehend simple English due to senility does not make my post "incoherent."
Click to expand...


Pattycake went to college? What the hell did he take? Basketweaving?


----------



## JakeStarkey

bripat9643 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> And bripat's failure to articulate a coherent thought demonstrates that college cannot fix certain mental disorders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You inability to comprehend simple English due to senility does not make my post "incoherent."
Click to expand...


Dear, "incoherent" is an accurate description of your post and a definition of your mind.


----------



## American_Jihad

JakeStarkey said:


> AJ, there you go ahead, brain dead crazee reactionary.
> 
> The idiot used one example to condemn hundreds of thousands of individuals.
> 
> To call the person out is critical thinking, not an expression of idiot ideology, which is what you just did.



Snarkey, you posted the same crap in post 80, senility or did I strike a liberal nerve...


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Old Rocks said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fighting for Marxist Indoctrination on Campus*​
> October 16, 2012 By Steven Plaut
> 
> There is a species of radical Leftist that believes that it is the main purpose of taxpayer-funded universities to engage in indoctrination of students into radical left-wing ideology.  Such people believe that the only legitimate form of scholarly research and teaching is to force upon students the ideas and agendas of the radical Left, because only these represent correct thinking.
> 
> For such people, the highest form of academic inquiry is to engage in one-sided advocacy.  They believe that faculty members at universities should be hired mainly, if not exclusively, on the basis of their devotion to radical leftist ideology.   They believe that classrooms should be arenas in which students are immersed into leftist NewThink.  They believe that student grades should reflect the extent to which the student toes the ideological line of the radical Left.  They believe academic conferences and research forums should be restricted to those who advocate the Lefts political agenda, while non-leftist dissident thought should be suppressed and barred.  Most importantly of all, they believe that those who dare to criticize the radical tenured Left should be silenced and demonized.
> 
> The totalitarian Left believes that taxpayers are morally obligated to fund the teaching of extremist ideology in the classroom, including by people advocating the demise of those same taxpayers and of their country.  It is the job of citizens to sit back passively and pay for the far Left to operate propaganda centers, while the radicals collect their cushy salaries as payment for advocating their anti-Israel agenda.  It is the job of universities to criticize (actually to demonize) the state of Israel, the tenured Left insists, just as long as no one is permitted to criticize those critics of Israel.
> 
> Nowhere is this ideological extremism so clearly on display as in the Department of Politics at Ben Gurion University (BGU), a pseudo-academic propaganda and indoctrination center disguised as an academic department.  It is not the only such department in Israel nor at BGU, but it may well be the worst.
> 
> ---
> Fighting for Marxist Indoctrination on Campus
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect A_J, we've all known this for quite some time. The vast majority of college campuses across America are nothing but leftist cess pools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my. To be educated is once again to be a Commie. You 'Conservatives' are so transparent in your pride of ignorance.
Click to expand...


True. 

And that one goes to college to lean facts and critical thinking, rejecting conservative dogma accordingly, does not constitute indoctrination.


----------



## American_Jihad

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect A_J, we've all known this for quite some time. The vast majority of college campuses across America are nothing but leftist cess pools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my. To be educated is once again to be a Commie. You 'Conservatives' are so transparent in your pride of ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> And that one goes to college to lean facts and critical thinking, rejecting conservative dogma accordingly, does not constitute indoctrination.
Click to expand...


Typical 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

What the hell is a lean fact, is that a fact that's not full...


----------



## JakeStarkey

> Snarkey, you posted the same crap in post 80, senility or did I strike a liberal nerve...



Kiddo, the point is this: one example to condemn hundreds of thousands is senile.

You are wrong.  End of story.


----------



## bripat9643

American_Jihad said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my. To be educated is once again to be a Commie. You 'Conservatives' are so transparent in your pride of ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> And that one goes to college to lean facts and critical thinking, rejecting conservative dogma accordingly, does not constitute indoctrination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> What the hell is a lean fact, is that a fact that's not full...
Click to expand...


Liberal Dictionary:
=====================================
Conservative dogma - truth, facts, reality


----------



## American_Jihad

*Profs on Boston Bombing: Blame Right-Wingers, Islamophobia, and Blowback*

May 7, 2013 By Cinnamon Stillwell 





University of Michigan Professor Juan Cole


Accordingly, after brothers Tamerlan and Dzhokhar Tsarnaev were identified as the perpetrators, scholars resorted to apologetics and obfuscation to explain away Islams role: the Tsarnaevs arent real Muslims; Islam and terrorism are incompatible; Islamic terrorism is no more significant than any other societal ill; Islamophobia and a wave of anti-Muslim hate crimes (that has yet to arrive) will ensue; and the attack was an example not of ideologically-rooted violence, but of logical blowback against American foreign policy.

What follows is a sampling of such inanity.

Early speculation on the identity of the perpetrators:

...

Juan Cole, Richard P. Mitchell Collegiate Professor of History, University of Michigan:

_We dont yet know who carried out the attack, but we know they either arent Muslims at all or they arent real Muslims, in the nature of the case._

...

Profs on Boston Bombing: Blame Right-Wingers, ?Islamophobia,? and Blowback | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## JakeStarkey

Yup, the bombers were real Muslims, and Westboro is a real Baptist church.

Wingos abound in our world.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

American_Jihad said:


> *Fighting for Marxist Indoctrination on Campus*​
> October 16, 2012 By Steven Plaut
> 
> There is a species of radical Leftist that believes that it is the main purpose of taxpayer-funded universities to engage in indoctrination of students into radical left-wing ideology.  Such people believe that the only legitimate form of scholarly research and teaching is to force upon students the ideas and agendas of the radical Left, because only these represent correct thinking.
> 
> For such people, the highest form of academic inquiry is to engage in one-sided advocacy.  They believe that faculty members at universities should be hired mainly, if not exclusively, on the basis of their devotion to radical leftist ideology.   They believe that classrooms should be arenas in which students are immersed into leftist NewThink.  They believe that student grades should reflect the extent to which the student toes the ideological line of the radical Left.  They believe academic conferences and research forums should be restricted to those who advocate the Left&#8217;s political agenda, while non-leftist dissident thought should be suppressed and barred.  Most importantly of all, they believe that those who dare to criticize the radical tenured Left should be silenced and demonized.
> 
> The totalitarian Left believes that taxpayers are morally obligated to fund the teaching of extremist ideology in the classroom, including by people advocating the demise of those same taxpayers and of their country.  It is the job of citizens to sit back passively and pay for the far Left to operate propaganda centers, while the radicals collect their cushy salaries as payment for advocating their anti-Israel agenda.  It is the job of universities to criticize (actually to demonize) the state of Israel, the tenured Left insists, just as long as no one is permitted to criticize those critics of Israel.
> 
> Nowhere is this ideological extremism so clearly on display as in the Department of Politics at Ben Gurion University (BGU), a pseudo-academic propaganda and indoctrination center disguised as an academic department.  It is not the only such department in Israel nor at BGU, but it may well be the worst.
> 
> ---
> Fighting for Marxist Indoctrination on Campus



The most important book anyone can distribute to students on college campuses is Marx & Satan, by Richard Wurmbrand.  Wurbrand is the founder of VOM - the greatest ministry in the world today for 3rd world nations inside 10/40 window - only ministry in the world that has christians willing to rescue North Koreans across  border, etc. 

  I have bought these books in bulk before and handed them out.  It is imperative our students learn the truth about Karl Marx and his involvment with satanism, the truth about his refusal to support his own family preferring to live off of the generosity of Engels, the truth about his own children commiting suicide along with their mates!  The true story of his life, his poetry, his satanic writings is astounding.  How the Russians managed to hide the truth about him is a matter of pride for them.  Stalin boasted that no one knew the true Karl Marx - his real nature had hidden very well in order to present a completely false version of the man. He had not a drop of concern for the poor in reality.  It was all a means to trick the people & enslave them with communism.   That is the truth about Marx you'll never get in a liberal classroom unfortunately.

If someone had one million dollars to invest in our turning our nation around and wanted to know where it would be better spent - GOP donation or buy the Marx & Satan books by Wurmbrand with the one million I'd definitely advise the latter.   I bought my own books in bulk and payed about 5 dollars a book for them.   Once people have their eyes opened to exactly what Marx was up to ( dirt and madness according to his own friends ) they will understand how the communists have infiltrated both parties and how to drive them out.  There is no book available today that will give a clearer picture of who Karl Marx was than Wurmbrands book, Marx & Satan.  In fact, the book was so effective that it is said to this very day the communists claim no single man did them so much harm as Richard Wurmbrand did.  He was a very effective researcher, writer, communicator.  We need more Wurmbrands today!  - Jeremiah


----------



## JakeStarkey

Sigh.


----------



## American_Jihad

*THE AXIS OF LIBERALISM: Why Hollywood, Academia, and the Press are Liberal*​
Posted by Gary Wickert on May 9, 2013 6:38 a.m.

The triumvirate of media, academia, and Hollywood has been referred to as the Axis of Liberalism. The media with its liberal bias swooned over the election and re-electon of Barack Obama and has helped influence public discourse during significant watershed moments in our country's history. Academia, out of touch with most of America, still favors reparations for slavery and by a 13 to 1 margin votes overwhelming on the left, yet a majority of Americans ship their young, impressionable children off to these spider holes for liberal indoctrination, paying dearly for it in the process. Hollywood elitists with time on their hands spout liberal party lines and adopt leftist causes because it is a smart career choice, and the world appears to listen. 


That the Axis of Liberalism is liberal isn't a surprise. But it does beg the question, "Why?" It isn't the case because of a cartel or mass collusion. Rather, the elite which comprise it live and work in social bubbles inbred with leftist self-adulation. The good news is that because the origins of this phenomenon can be explained and understood through simple concepts of social psychology and political science, the Axis of Liberalism can be defeated.

...

THE AXIS OF LIBERALISM: Why Hollywood, Academia, and the Press are Liberal - MequonNOW


----------



## JakeStarkey

And AJ is the perfect example of why the GOP will keep losing on the national stage until we get rid of these folks.


----------



## editec

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> You know, I went through undergrad and graduate school and I never once witnessed this alleged "liberal indoctrination."  I am fully aware that academia is filled mostly with leftists and that there is certainly an element of professors who try to push their views on their students from time to time, but in my experience, it is nowhere near the level conservatives like to portray.



I suspect most of the TROLLS posting about the many problems in education never really had much of an education. (especially in the social sciences and humanities)

Much of their venom against the educated is pretty obviously envy-based.

The quality of their writing  suggests their inability to think rationally, or at minimum, their inability to get their thoughts down on paper coherently leads, me to think that communication via text is something that they never had to do make a living.

They are out of the element and it shows to all of us for whom communicating was part of our education AND probably our careers, too.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> You know, I went through undergrad and graduate school and I never once witnessed this alleged "liberal indoctrination."  I am fully aware that academia is filled mostly with leftists and that there is certainly an element of professors who try to push their views on their students from time to time, but in my experience, it is nowhere near the level conservatives like to portray.



actually they push their views 100%!! You will never ever hear conservative or libertarian ideas supported on campus. So, the students don't get an educational at all. You can see how perfectly stupid the liberals are here. Not one is willing to step forward and say something substantive in support of liberalism although all are 100%positive liberalism is correct!! Only brainwashing could cause that.

What you say is nothing more than testimony to how  brainwashed you were by them!!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

LOL

On one hand, its certainly true that most people who work at universities and colleges are highly educated and very intelligent so of course, they're liberals. 

OTOH, there is also an ignorant and very backward element at the same place. 

Its pretty silly and very paranoid to believe that only liberals are pushing their agenda at universities and colleges. 

Look at what is happening at the Air Force Academy ... Education is going by the way side while the crazy fundies are taking over.  

Hopefully education and intelligence will win out over superstition and stupidity.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Jeremiah said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fighting for Marxist Indoctrination on Campus*​
> October 16, 2012 By Steven Plaut
> 
> There is a species of radical Leftist that believes that it is the main purpose of taxpayer-funded universities to engage in indoctrination of students into radical left-wing ideology.  Such people believe that the only legitimate form of scholarly research and teaching is to force upon students the ideas and agendas of the radical Left, because only these represent correct thinking.
> 
> For such people, the highest form of academic inquiry is to engage in one-sided advocacy.  They believe that faculty members at universities should be hired mainly, if not exclusively, on the basis of their devotion to radical leftist ideology.   They believe that classrooms should be arenas in which students are immersed into leftist NewThink.  They believe that student grades should reflect the extent to which the student toes the ideological line of the radical Left.  They believe academic conferences and research forums should be restricted to those who advocate the Lefts political agenda, while non-leftist dissident thought should be suppressed and barred.  Most importantly of all, they believe that those who dare to criticize the radical tenured Left should be silenced and demonized.
> 
> The totalitarian Left believes that taxpayers are morally obligated to fund the teaching of extremist ideology in the classroom, including by people advocating the demise of those same taxpayers and of their country.  It is the job of citizens to sit back passively and pay for the far Left to operate propaganda centers, while the radicals collect their cushy salaries as payment for advocating their anti-Israel agenda.  It is the job of universities to criticize (actually to demonize) the state of Israel, the tenured Left insists, just as long as no one is permitted to criticize those critics of Israel.
> 
> Nowhere is this ideological extremism so clearly on display as in the Department of Politics at Ben Gurion University (BGU), a pseudo-academic propaganda and indoctrination center disguised as an academic department.  It is not the only such department in Israel nor at BGU, but it may well be the worst.
> 
> ---
> Fighting for Marxist Indoctrination on Campus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most important book anyone can distribute to students on college campuses is Marx & Satan, by Richard Wurmbrand.  Wurbrand is the founder of VOM - the greatest ministry in the world today for 3rd world nations inside 10/40 window - only ministry in the world that has christians willing to rescue North Koreans across  border, etc.
> 
> I have bought these books in bulk before and handed them out.  It is imperative our students learn the truth about Karl Marx and his involvment with satanism, the truth about his refusal to support his own family preferring to live off of the generosity of Engels, the truth about his own children commiting suicide along with their mates!  The true story of his life, his poetry, his satanic writings is astounding.  How the Russians managed to hide the truth about him is a matter of pride for them.  Stalin boasted that no one knew the true Karl Marx - his real nature had hidden very well in order to present a completely false version of the man. He had not a drop of concern for the poor in reality.  It was all a means to trick the people & enslave them with communism.   That is the truth about Marx you'll never get in a liberal classroom unfortunately.
> 
> If someone had one million dollars to invest in our turning our nation around and wanted to know where it would be better spent - GOP donation or buy the Marx & Satan books by Wurmbrand with the one million I'd definitely advise the latter.   I bought my own books in bulk and payed about 5 dollars a book for them.   Once people have their eyes opened to exactly what Marx was up to ( dirt and madness according to his own friends ) they will understand how the communists have infiltrated both parties and how to drive them out.  There is no book available today that will give a clearer picture of who Karl Marx was than Wurmbrands book, Marx & Satan.  In fact, the book was so effective that it is said to this very day the communists claim no single man did them so much harm as Richard Wurmbrand did.  He was a very effective researcher, writer, communicator.  We need more Wurmbrands today!  - Jeremiah
Click to expand...


Wow.

Between this claptrap and American Jihad's stupidity, this thread needs to be moved to the Froot Loop forum. And, you can take dingbat Edward with you. 

Seriously, guys, do you really believe all this shit? You must be checking behind every bush for boogey mans. Actually, I guess we should be proud of you for being able to come out from under your bed to sit at your mommy's computer.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

What is really funny about this terror the rw's have of 

*THE GREAT LIBERAL INDOCTRINATION CONSPIRACY*

is their obvious fear that they are too weak minded to resist our terrible powers.


----------



## American_Jihad

Luddly Neddite said:


> What is really funny about this terror the rw's have of
> 
> *THE GREAT LIBERAL INDOCTRINATION CONSPIRACY*
> 
> is their obvious fear that they are too weak minded to resist our terrible powers.



Chester NeedleDick, did you get caught in the flame again...


----------



## American_Jihad

*Cultural Warfare*

By Jeffrey T. Brown
5/11/13

...


Opponents of the closed culture, however, are portrayed as dim-witted and slow-thinking, motivated by malice rather than wisdom or experience. Those who presume to profess a different faith have earned the privilege of being slandered and defamed by the culture. In this culture, religion and law are hopelessly blurred, so that the tenets of the culture's religion become policy. There are core beliefs which cannot be challenged or limited. Nonbelievers are infidels, and those who convert to conflicting beliefs are apostates.

The dishonest beliefs of the culture are forced into the minds of its children from the earliest age. Indoctrination motivates the educational system as well, which encourages prejudice against those who think differently while encouraging self-congratulation for one's own prejudices and false beliefs. The culture has decided it owns the children and will form them as they should be.

Those who do not adapt themselves to the closed culture are shunned, ostracized, publicly humiliated. They are treated as unworthy of existence alongside the virtuous practitioners of the closed culture. They are labeled the cult's "enemy".

...


When truth is punished, and honesty is condemned, all members of a society are obliged to look clear-eyed at those whom the cult protects, and question why any of us would permit such people to rule us. It is long past time to protect our honorable nation from the soulless culture that seeks its destruction from within. God bless those whose courage is on display in these hearings, both the elected representatives and the witnesses who understand the evil that has been done, and which will be done to them for telling the truth. The dishonesty and vitriol of their detractors could not more clearly illustrate the differences between the cult and the rest of us.

Those who have testified, and who will endure the gauntlet to come, remind us that we can defeat the cult, and that at our core, we are still a nation in which integrity and virtue matter.

Read more: Articles: Cultural Warfare


----------



## JakeStarkey

AJ is a hoot?  I am going to take his argument to Sunday School and use it as part of today's lesson, pointing many social traditionalists, like AJ, do not preach Christ but instead His opposite disguised as Him.  Paul had to deal with the AJ's of this time.


----------



## American_Jihad

JakeStarkey said:


> AJ is a hoot?  I am going to take his argument to Sunday School and use it as part of today's lesson, pointing many social traditionalists, like AJ, do not preach Christ but instead His opposite disguised as Him.  *Paul had to deal with the AJ's of this time.*



Snarkey, so Paul is here now? You make sure you show this to the kiddies so they'll know how to deal with the liberal swill...


----------



## American_Jihad

*Defending Indoctrination as Academic Freedom*

May 13, 2013 
By Sara Dogan







University administrators are supposed to be the guardians of academic freedom at our institutions of higher education. They are charged with ensuring that faculty are granted the right to teach and students the right to learn. But the response of USCs provost who defended a professor caught on tape ranting about his radical and extreme views in class shows how school officials can misinterpret and misuse this essential doctrine to allow indoctrinators free reign.

The professor in question, Dr. Richard Dekmejian, is a professor of political science at USC who specializes in national security issues, Middle East studies, terrorism and other related topics.  The twenty-minute classroom recording was made in Fall 2012 by USC student Tyler Talgo, who may face consequences for his actions since USCs Student Code of Conduct strictly prohibits making such recordingsa fact that USCs provost was sure to note in her statement on the incident.

Even at a leftist bastion such as USC, Professor Dekmejian can be considered an extremist. In a mere twenty minutes of recorded classroom footage, Dekmejian repeatedly hurls insults at every Republican president since Reagan, claiming that they were lazy and that they lied to the American people, while praising Jimmy Carter for still going around doing good things.  He also blames Israel for the radicalization of Hamas and claims that Islam deserves praise for its treatment of Jews and Christians.

...

The Dekmejian incident makes the second time in recent months that a USC faculty member has been caught on tape abusing his position to indoctrinate students with leftist diatribes. Rather than concerning themselves with the students who violate school policy to record these indoctrinators, Provost Garrett and USCs administration would do better to spend their efforts reigning in their out-of-control faculty and re-familiarizing themselves with the true meaning of academic freedom.

In exposing this travesty, Tyler Talgo acted with great courage and performed an important public service.


Defending Indoctrination as ?Academic Freedom? | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## Old Rocks

editec said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I went through undergrad and graduate school and I never once witnessed this alleged "liberal indoctrination."  I am fully aware that academia is filled mostly with leftists and that there is certainly an element of professors who try to push their views on their students from time to time, but in my experience, it is nowhere near the level conservatives like to portray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect most of the TROLLS posting about the many problems in education never really had much of an education. (especially in the social sciences and humanities)
> 
> Much of their venom against the educated is pretty obviously envy-based.
> 
> The quality of their writing  suggests their inability to think rationally, or at minimum, their inability to get their thoughts down on paper coherently leads, me to think that communication via text is something that they never had to do make a living.
> 
> They are out of the element and it shows to all of us for whom communicating was part of our education AND probably our careers, too.
Click to expand...


LOL. It shows even to we knuckledraggers on the factory floor. 

I have only take on Poliscience course, and the profesor was rather right wing. And, being a science major, I had no interest in how he thought things ought to be, but looked at policies that were put into effect, how they worked and for whom they worked. 

Actually what I do is a good school for judging the political ideas. You change the parameters on a machine, and it works less well, there are no excuse about how things 'oughta be', just someone stating, "hey, you fucked up, put it back to where it was!". Apply the same kind of judgement to our 'Conservative' buddies ideas, and it is pretty obvious how their ideas fare. The changes from 2001 to 2009, compared to the changes from 1993 to 2001, or 2009 to present.

And that is the basis of the 'Conservatives' hatred of higher education and rational thought.


----------



## Old Rocks

American_Jihad said:


> *Defending Indoctrination as Academic Freedom*
> 
> May 13, 2013
> By Sara Dogan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> University administrators are supposed to be the guardians of academic freedom at our institutions of higher education. They are charged with ensuring that faculty are granted the right to teach and students the right to learn. But the response of USCs provost who defended a professor caught on tape ranting about his radical and extreme views in class shows how school officials can misinterpret and misuse this essential doctrine to allow indoctrinators free reign.
> 
> The professor in question, Dr. Richard Dekmejian, is a professor of political science at USC who specializes in national security issues, Middle East studies, terrorism and other related topics.  The twenty-minute classroom recording was made in Fall 2012 by USC student Tyler Talgo, who may face consequences for his actions since USCs Student Code of Conduct strictly prohibits making such recordingsa fact that USCs provost was sure to note in her statement on the incident.
> 
> Even at a leftist bastion such as USC, Professor Dekmejian can be considered an extremist. In a mere twenty minutes of recorded classroom footage, Dekmejian repeatedly hurls insults at every Republican president since Reagan, claiming that they were lazy and that they lied to the American people, while praising Jimmy Carter for still going around doing good things.  He also blames Israel for the radicalization of Hamas and claims that Islam deserves praise for its treatment of Jews and Christians.
> 
> ...
> 
> The Dekmejian incident makes the second time in recent months that a USC faculty member has been caught on tape abusing his position to indoctrinate students with leftist diatribes. Rather than concerning themselves with the students who violate school policy to record these indoctrinators, Provost Garrett and USCs administration would do better to spend their efforts reigning in their out-of-control faculty and re-familiarizing themselves with the true meaning of academic freedom.
> 
> In exposing this travesty, Tyler Talgo acted with great courage and performed an important public service.
> 
> 
> Defending Indoctrination as ?Academic Freedom? | FrontPage Magazine



I see. Then to you, true academic freedom is the right to shut down anyone whose ideas you don't like. We understand you quite well.


----------



## Old Rocks

Of course, were these people so strenously objecting to people with differant viewpoints than they have really serious, they would get an education, then teach their viewpoint. As I see it, their real problem is that they are far to lazy even to consider such a course.


----------



## Old Rocks

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I went through undergrad and graduate school and I never once witnessed this alleged "liberal indoctrination."  I am fully aware that academia is filled mostly with leftists and that there is certainly an element of professors who try to push their views on their students from time to time, but in my experience, it is nowhere near the level conservatives like to portray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually they push their views 100%!! You will never ever hear conservative or libertarian ideas supported on campus. So, the students don't get an educational at all. You can see how perfectly stupid the liberals are here. Not one is willing to step forward and say something substantive in support of liberalism although all are 100%positive liberalism is correct!! Only brainwashing could cause that.
> 
> What you say is nothing more than testimony to how  brainwashed you were by them!!
Click to expand...


LOL. Well, yes you do see some of those ideas on campus. However, it seems that there are not enough 'Conservatives' or Libertarians ambitious enough to get the education neccessary to teach. Or, more than likely, when they learn logic and rational though, they cease to be 'Conservatives' and Libertarians.


----------



## JakeStarkey

American_Jihad said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> AJ is a hoot?  I am going to take his argument to Sunday School and use it as part of today's lesson, pointing many social traditionalists, like AJ, do not preach Christ but instead His opposite disguised as Him.  *Paul had to deal with the AJ's of this time.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You make sure you show this to the kiddies so they'll know how to deal with the liberal swill...
Click to expand...

 The AJs in our congregations are the enemies of Him who suffered and rose for us all.


----------



## American_Jihad

Old Rocks said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Defending Indoctrination as Academic Freedom*
> 
> May 13, 2013
> By Sara Dogan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> University administrators are supposed to be the guardians of academic freedom at our institutions of higher education. They are charged with ensuring that faculty are granted the right to teach and students the right to learn. But the response of USCs provost who defended a professor caught on tape ranting about his radical and extreme views in class shows how school officials can misinterpret and misuse this essential doctrine to allow indoctrinators free reign.
> 
> The professor in question, Dr. Richard Dekmejian, is a professor of political science at USC who specializes in national security issues, Middle East studies, terrorism and other related topics.  The twenty-minute classroom recording was made in Fall 2012 by USC student Tyler Talgo, who may face consequences for his actions since USCs Student Code of Conduct strictly prohibits making such recordingsa fact that USCs provost was sure to note in her statement on the incident.
> 
> Even at a leftist bastion such as USC, Professor Dekmejian can be considered an extremist. In a mere twenty minutes of recorded classroom footage, Dekmejian repeatedly hurls insults at every Republican president since Reagan, claiming that they were lazy and that they lied to the American people, while praising Jimmy Carter for still going around doing good things.  He also blames Israel for the radicalization of Hamas and claims that Islam deserves praise for its treatment of Jews and Christians.
> 
> ...
> 
> The Dekmejian incident makes the second time in recent months that a USC faculty member has been caught on tape abusing his position to indoctrinate students with leftist diatribes. Rather than concerning themselves with the students who violate school policy to record these indoctrinators, Provost Garrett and USCs administration would do better to spend their efforts reigning in their out-of-control faculty and re-familiarizing themselves with the true meaning of academic freedom.
> 
> In exposing this travesty, Tyler Talgo acted with great courage and performed an important public service.
> 
> 
> Defending Indoctrination as ?Academic Freedom? | FrontPage Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see. Then to you, true academic freedom is the right to shut down anyone whose ideas you don't like. We understand you quite well.
Click to expand...


Then snarky and you must be looking in a mirror or something because that's what the leftist ilk has done for decades, so fuck off morons...

another 2 4 1...


----------



## Old Rocks

My, hit a nerve, didn't I. 

You silly 'Conservatives' are so damned transparent.


----------



## bripat9643

Old Rocks said:


> LOL. It shows even to we knuckledraggers on the factory floor.
> 
> I have only take on Poliscience course, and the profesor was rather right wing. And, being a science major, I had no interest in how he thought things ought to be, but looked at policies that were put into effect, how they worked and for whom they worked.
> 
> Actually what I do is a good school for judging the political ideas. You change the parameters on a machine, and it works less well, there are no excuse about how things 'oughta be', just someone stating, "hey, you fucked up, put it back to where it was!". Apply the same kind of judgement to our 'Conservative' buddies ideas, and it is pretty obvious how their ideas fare. The changes from 2001 to 2009, compared to the changes from 1993 to 2001, or 2009 to present.
> 
> And that is the basis of the 'Conservatives' hatred of higher education and rational thought.



Society isn't a machine where you can change one variable while keeping the others constant.  That's why your theory is shit.  All your post shows is that you don't understand the slightest thing about science.


----------



## bripat9643

Old Rocks said:


> LOL. Well, yes you do see some of those ideas on campus. However, it seems that there are not enough 'Conservatives' or Libertarians ambitious enough to get the education neccessary to teach. Or, more than likely, when they learn logic and rational though, they cease to be 'Conservatives' and Libertarians.



Precisely the opposite is the case.  No conservative or libertarian would ever be granted tenure in a modern university.  All the people who have control over the decision are Marxists and communists.  

Your claim that you had a right-wing political science professor doesn't pass the laugh test.  Such a creature is as plausible as a triangle with four corners or an honest politician.


----------



## bripat9643

Old Rocks said:


> My, hit a nerve, didn't I.
> 
> You silly 'Conservatives' are so damned transparent.



Yes, we believe in truth and find outrageous lies offensive.


----------



## bripat9643

Old Rocks said:


> Of course, were these people so strenously objecting to people with differant viewpoints than they have really serious, they would get an education, then teach their viewpoint. As I see it, their real problem is that they are far to lazy even to consider such a course.



They couldn't possibly get tenure if they don't endorse the left-wing orthodoxy, so your claim is obvious horseshit.


----------



## Old Rocks

bripat9643 said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, were these people so strenously objecting to people with differant viewpoints than they have really serious, they would get an education, then teach their viewpoint. As I see it, their real problem is that they are far to lazy even to consider such a course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They couldn't possibly get tenure if they don't endorse the left-wing orthodoxy, so your claim is obvious horseshit.
Click to expand...


Ah well, any excuse for being so Goddamned ignorant is a good one, I guess.


----------



## bripat9643

Old Rocks said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, were these people so strenously objecting to people with differant viewpoints than they have really serious, they would get an education, then teach their viewpoint. As I see it, their real problem is that they are far to lazy even to consider such a course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They couldn't possibly get tenure if they don't endorse the left-wing orthodoxy, so your claim is obvious horseshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah well, any excuse for being so Goddamned ignorant is a good one, I guess.
Click to expand...


It's fact, numskull.


----------



## American_Jihad

Opinion > Letters to the Editor Headlines 

*LETTER: Stop the indoctrination by colleges *

May 15, 2013
Mark Prather
Riverside


Its appropriate that the opinion piece by John Cook, UC Riversides director of sustainability, was printed on the notorious May Day (Colleges have duty to instill key values, Opinion, May 1). Even his job title sounds like something straight out of the old Soviet Union.

Cook laments that Americans arent embracing what he considers to be the correct positions on a number of issues, and calls for students to be indoctrinated with a smorgasbord of leftist ideologies. In Orwellian fashion, he tries to pass off this intended brainwashing as instilling key values. 

You published the antidote the next day in Thomas Sowells column, in which he calls out the rigid intolerance of leftist thought at most universities today (Schools push leftist views, quash airing of contrary ideas, Opinion, May 2).

...

LETTER: Stop the indoctrination by colleges | Opinion | PE.com - Press-Enterprise


----------



## American_Jihad

*Socialist Chicago Teachers Parade Their Indoctrinated Students*


May 22, 2013 By Michael Volpe 






A grade schooler took the stage and addressed a crowd of more than one thousand Chicago teachers, local politicians, and an assortment of communist, socialists, and other radicals protesting the upcoming closure of more than 50 Chicago schools. The child, a student at one of the schools scheduled to be closed, blasted Chicago Mayor Rahm Emanuel in a speech that lasted several minutes and largely parroted the positions held by the Chicago Teachers Union.

All of this occurred at a rally sponsored by the Chicago Teachers Union at Richard J. Daley Plaza in Chicago May 20, 2013. The rally was the most recent in a series of rallies sponsored by the CTU to protest the closure of these schools. Each of these rallies, as Front Page Magazine has previously documented, is attended not only by Chicago power elite, but also by a large number of radicals. This one was no exception.

...

In a sign of radical protests to come, a junior in the Philadelphia public school system addressed the crowd. This particular student was a lead organizer in a new phenomenon for left-wing radicals: student unions. She mentions toward the end of the video that several thousand students purposely missed school for a day in protest of several school closures in Philadelphia.

...

The use of children as props was especially disturbing. Most of the children at this rally weren&#8217;t old enough to understand the many competing and complicated issues that are behind the closure of these schools. Yet all of them had signs or made speeches that mirrored the positions of the members of the CTU, and thus, presumably, their own teachers.

Socialist Chicago Teachers Parade Their Indoctrinated Students | FrontPage Magazine





Two members of Occupy Chicago in trademark masks.


----------



## DGS49

Protesting school closings is, unhappily, a definitive manifestation of either stupidity or subversiveness.

On what rational basis can anyone support the operation of more schools than are necessary for the carrying out of the School District's mission?  The only cogent arguments, boiled down to their essence are (a) the convenience of a few parents, (b) the preferences of some children, and (c) the desire by government employees to maintain excessive headcount.

And yet I live in a largely-college educated suburb of Pittsburgh (North Allegheny School District), and I read this morning that the electorate has voted in a group of School Directors (running on both tickets) who promise to keep open a school that has long past any economic viability.  It is totally unnecessary.

We have met the enemy, and...you know the rest.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

DGS49 said:


> On what rational basis can anyone support the operation of more schools than are necessary for the carrying out of the School District's mission?  The only cogent arguments, boiled down to their essence are (a) the convenience of a few parents, (b) the preferences of some children, and (c) the desire by government employees to maintain excessive headcount.



I think a lot has to to do with maintaining the liberal status quo, even though the liberal status quo in this case turns out about the dumbest kids in the civilized world.

They fear shutting down one failed school might be a precursor to doing the right thing, i.e,  shutting down all the failed liberal schools


----------



## American_Jihad

*Campus Roundup: George Mason University to Offer Course on Trayvon Martin*​
July 22, 2013 By Sara Dogan 

&#9632;Even before the Trayvon Martin verdict was announced on July 13, George Mason University, located in Fairfax, VA, announced that it planned to offer an academic course on Martins life and death in the context of racial politics. The course, titled Race and Politics, Trayvon Martin, will be taught by Prof. Rutledge M. Dennis, who teaches in the African-American Studies, Sociology and Anthropology departments. According to the course description, the class will examine how racial and cultural politics were driving forces in the public debates and controversies surrounding such cases as the Scottsboro Boys in Alabama, Robert Williams in North Carolina, Emmett Till in Mississippi, Medgar Evers in Mississippi, Martin Luther King in Georgia, Angela Davis in California, O.J. Simpson in California, Rodney King in California, and currently, Trayvon Martin in Florida.

&#9632;Audrey Jarvis, a student at Sonoma State University in California, was working at freshman orientation on June 27th when an employee of the Universitys Associated Students Productions asked her to remove her crucifix necklace claiming that it might offend or intimidate the freshmen they were recruiting. The employee, Erik Dickson, told Jarvis that he had received a letter from the chancellor of California State University stating a policy against wearing religious items.  Five days after Jarvis was asked to remove her cross, SSU President Ruben Armiñana denied the existence of such a policy and issued an apology stating Somebody made a mistakeyou are free to display whatever religious instrument you wish.

&#9632;Asked by a reporter whether he supported the Republican plan to lower interest rates on student loans, a Georgetown student responded I dont think I support anything the Republicans do. I think all of them should probably be put to death. The response was caught on video.

...

Campus Roundup: George Mason University to Offer Course on Trayvon Martin | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad

*Back to School: Student Indoctrination Begins*

September 18, 2013 By Walter Williams

The new college academic year has begun, and unfortunately, so has student indoctrination. Lets look at some of it.

William Penn, Michigan State University professor of creative writing, greeted his first day of class with an anti-Republican rant. Campus Reform, a project of the Arlington, Va.-based Leadership Institute, has a video featuring the professor telling his students that Republicans want to prevent black people from voting. He added that this country still is full of closet racists and described Republicans as a bunch of dead white people  or dying white people (Old 'cheap' Republicans 'raped' America: Video captures award-winning professor's anti-Republican rant). To a student who had apparently displayed displeasure with those comments, Professor Penn barked, You can frown if you want. He gesticulated toward the student and added, You look like youre frowning. Are you frowning? When the professors conduct was brought to the attention of campus authorities, MSU spokesman Kent Cassella said, At MSU it is important the classroom environment is conducive to a free exchange of ideas and is respectful of the opinions of others.

...

The New York Post (8/25/11) carried a story about a student in training to become dorm supervisor at DePauw University in Indiana. She said: We were told that human was not a suitable identity, but that instead we were first black, white, or Asian; male or female;  heterosexual or queer. We were forced to act like bigots and spout off stereotypes while being told that that was what we were really thinking deep down. At many universities, part of the freshman orientation includes whats called the tunnel of oppression. They are taught the evils of white privilege and how they are part of a rape culture. Sometimes they are forced to discuss their sexual identities with complete strangers. The New York Post story said: DePauw is no rare case. At least 96 colleges across the country have run similar tunnel of oppression programs in the last few years.

...

Vladimir Lenin said, Give me four years to teach the children and the seed I have sown will never be uprooted. Thats the goal of the leftist teaching agenda.

Back to School: Student Indoctrination Begins | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## regent

Is the difference in conservative and liberal schools, the fact that one teaches old materials  the other teaches new materials, and if a student learns either the new or past materials it is  indoctrination? If a student goes to school for some years and leaves as he or she entered what was the value? Education and schools sure seem to frighten some people.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Is the difference in conservative and liberal schools, the fact that one teaches old materials  the other teaches new materials.





No, the difference is between being taught academic material vs being forced to sit and listen to some self-obsessed old hippy rant about his partisan political views. It is the difference between being exposed to a variety of viewpoints and taught how to engage the material to reach logical conclusions or even one's own subjective opinions on a matter vs being expected to ape the political leanings of some asshole who has never functioned outside the ivory tower and to regurgitate the 'approved' conclusions and opinions no matter what or face significant consequences. It is the difference between being taught how to think well vs being TOLD _what_ to think without question.


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the difference in conservative and liberal schools, the fact that one teaches old materials  the other teaches new materials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the difference is between being taught academic material vs being forced to sit and listen to some self-obsessed old hippy rant about his partisan political views. It is the difference between being exposed to a variety of viewpoints and taught how to engage the material to reach logical conclusions or even one's own subjective opinions on a matter vs being expected to ape the political leanings of some asshole who has never functioned outside the ivory tower and to regurgitate the 'approved' conclusions and opinions no matter what or face significant consequences. It is the difference between being taught how to think well vs being TOLD _what_ to think without question.
Click to expand...


It sounds pretty easy, if the student believes the material is not taught by an old hippy that has never functioned outside a classroom and it matches the student's own subjective opinions then all well and good, right? If an instructor teaches students how to think is that not a form of indoctrination?


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> If an instructor teaches students how to think is that not a form of indoctrination?





How to think? No.

What to think? Yes.



Try a little  harder, you can get some of these on your own.


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> If an instructor teaches students how to think is that not a form of indoctrination?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to think? No.
> 
> What to think? Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Try a little  harder, you can get some of these on your own.
Click to expand...


Can a student be taught how to think without being taught what to think? They sound different but are they?


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> If an instructor teaches students how to think is that not a form of indoctrination?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to think? No.
> 
> What to think? Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Try a little  harder, you can get some of these on your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can a student be taught how to think without being taught what to think?
Click to expand...



Yes. I understand that's a difficult concept for a liberal to grasp, but yes.


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> How to think? No.
> 
> What to think? Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Try a little  harder, you can get some of these on your own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can a student be taught how to think without being taught what to think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I understand that's a difficult concept for a liberal to grasp, but yes.
Click to expand...


So can you give an example of teaching how to think without trespassing on what to think?


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can a student be taught how to think without being taught what to think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I understand that's a difficult concept for a liberal to grasp, but yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So can you give an example of teaching how to think without trespassing on what to think?
Click to expand...



Sure. Teach students the fundamentals of basic logic and have them apply it to a number of sources and examples, encouraging them to identify when something is a logical conclusion vs when something is an opinion.


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I understand that's a difficult concept for a liberal to grasp, but yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So can you give an example of teaching how to think without trespassing on what to think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Teach students the fundamentals of basic logic and have them apply it to a number of sources and examples, encouraging them to identify when something is a logical conclusion vs when something is an opinion.
Click to expand...


That's an opinion. 
To teach logic requires a what to think approach and to learn logic is no different than any other indoctrinated learning. For some logic also seems to use the same judgement call as other ideas, logic is good. The proper use of logic may help some people, but the learning is the same old indoctrinated learning, if learned.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> To teach logic requires a what to think approach





No, it does not. Maybe you should try learning some.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> The proper use of logic may help some people...





Only "some"?


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The proper use of logic may help some people...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only "some"?
Click to expand...


Of course, some. What is wrong with this premise, "the proper use of logic, helps all people."


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> What is wrong with this premise, "the proper use of logic, helps all people."





The problem is that you don't need a comma there.


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with this premise, "the proper use of logic, helps all people."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that you don't need a comma there.
Click to expand...


That punctuation indoctrination has finally paid off.


----------



## Unkotare

Good example of you not understanding the terms you are trying to use.


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> Good example of you not understanding the terms you are trying to use.



Was it the "how to think" cliche, logic, indoctrination, commas, what terms? I think I understand the biggie, however, when one gets to the misuse of commas in a discussion on logic and indoctrination it's pretty much over.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good example of you not understanding the terms you are trying to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it the "how to think" cliche, logic, indoctrination, commas, what terms? I think I understand the biggie, however, when one gets to the misuse of commas in a discussion on logic and indoctrination it's pretty much over.
Click to expand...



It was over for you before you started. Why don't you actually take a course in logic and then get back to me?


----------



## DGS49

It is not in the least bit surprising that college faculty tend to be quite liberal in their thinking - as born out by a cornucopia of surveys confirming that ninety-some percent of them are registered Democrat, or voted for Barry, or whatever.

That is the sort of people who pursue a Professorship, with all of its privileges and perqs.  For people who want to make a lot of money, people who are interested in business or entrepreneurship, or people who want to manage and make things, a college campus is the LAST place they want to pitch their tent.

It is a fact of life that young adults coming right out of high school are ripe for influence by concepts that (a) are irritating to their parents (to show their independence), (b) seem counter-intuitive, and (c) can fortify their self-concept as "smarter than common folk."  So professors are happy to teach kids that "Everything you have been taught up until now has been A LIE," and the students just eat it up.

Professors say vacuous things like, "Nobody should go hungry in the United States!"  and "All sex is RAPE!" and "I refuse to accept the philosophies of DEAD WHITE MEN!"  And the students sit, spellbound at the profound wisdom of it all.

And it lasts approximately until they actually have to go out and earn a living, when they see their first paycheck, with all of the various deductions.  Most of them wise up at that point - if they ever reach that point; many of them continue to live in an artificial world, sponging of their parents until middle-age.

The only real problem with liberal indoctrination, as I see it, is that students might have the opportunity to VOTE while they are still under the influence of this nonsense.  It could even affect the outcome of an election.

If I were emperor, I would have Voter Registration cards issued by the IRS.  Until you pay at least $5,000/yr in combined income and payroll taxes, you don't get to vote.

Problem solved.


----------



## regent

DGS49 said:


> It is not in the least bit surprising that college faculty tend to be quite liberal in their thinking - as born out by a cornucopia of surveys confirming that ninety-some percent of them are registered Democrat, or voted for Barry, or whatever.
> 
> That is the sort of people who pursue a Professorship, with all of its privileges and perqs.  For people who want to make a lot of money, people who are interested in business or entrepreneurship, or people who want to manage and make things, a college campus is the LAST place they want to pitch their tent.
> 
> It is a fact of life that young adults coming right out of high school are ripe for influence by concepts that (a) are irritating to their parents (to show their independence), (b) seem counter-intuitive, and (c) can fortify their self-concept as "smarter than common folk."  So professors are happy to teach kids that "Everything you have been taught up until now has been A LIE," and the students just eat it up.
> 
> Professors say vacuous things like, "Nobody should go hungry in the United States!"  and "All sex is RAPE!" and "I refuse to accept the philosophies of DEAD WHITE MEN!"  And the students sit, spellbound at the profound wisdom of it all.
> 
> And it lasts approximately until they actually have to go out and earn a living, when they see their first paycheck, with all of the various deductions.  Most of them wise up at that point - if they ever reach that point; many of them continue to live in an artificial world, sponging of their parents until middle-age.
> 
> The only real problem with liberal indoctrination, as I see it, is that students might have the opportunity to VOTE while they are still under the influence of this nonsense.  It could even affect the outcome of an election.
> 
> If I were emperor, I would have Voter Registration cards issued by the IRS.  Until you pay at least $5,000/yr in combined income and payroll taxes, you don't get to vote.
> 
> Problem solved.



If historians and in fact many professors are indeed liberal, the question is were they liberal before their own education or did they become liberal after? In short, does education, make one more liberal? Then the next and the biggie if so, why?
Is this the reason so many conservatives are now battling education with the liberal teacher and teacher union theme songs?


----------



## DGS49

The "normal" progression of thought is more or less as follows:  As you grow up, you are influenced by your parents.  Assuming they live in the normal world (i.e., work to support themselves in private industry, one way or another), they tend to inculcate values that are generally "conservative."

But kids going away to college (both literally and figuratively) are looking to break away from their parents in order to show their independence, so they are ripe for liberal indoctrination.  And many "liberal" concepts (e.g., socialism in its many forms) are attractive to the young and immature, because they have not experienced having to work to support yourself, while others around you are sponging off the government.

The "kids" who buy this wholeheartedly are keen to spread the gospel of liberalism, and where better to do it than on a college campus?  So they stay in college, get advanced degrees, with an ultimate goal of a professorship and lifetime tenure.

And as I have said elsewhere in this forum, Conservatives are not battling "education."  That is a preposterous lie.  They are battling the combination of government policies and union dominance of primary and secondary public education, which results in inflated wages, lifetime job security for all-too-many incompetents, and resistance to any changes or innovations that could actually help generate better educational results.

There are great public school teachers out there, just as there are fantastic, hard-working government employees.  The problem is that the System conspires to protect the interests of the "not too great" among them, with lifetime tenure, high wages, and absurdly early retirement, all at OUR expense.


----------



## regent

So why tenure for teachers? Why civil service for other government employees? Was tenure put in to protect bad teachers, or to protect teachers from the spoils system? Were teaching jobs doled out on the basis of politics as were other school jobs? 
After a school board election would school districts fire teachers simply because they were of the wrong political party, or didn't teach the way the new politicians liked? Are teachers with tenure fired today? Did lack of tenure force teachers to join a political party? Did religion have anything to do with tenure? Should teaching staffs be replaced with a new loyal staff after an election?


----------



## mamooth

DGS49 said:


> That is the sort of people who pursue a Professorship, with all of its privileges and perqs. For people who want to make a lot of money, people who are interested in business or entrepreneurship, or people who want to manage and make things, a college campus is the LAST place they want to pitch their tent.



Nothing new. The people smart enough to be professors are liberal, while the ethics-challenged "I WANT MONEY!" crowd tends to be conservative.

Perhaps we need affirmative action for incompetent conservatives on campuses.

In the real world, and contrary to the conservative legends, people tend to grow more liberal as they age, not more conservative. After all, it's easy to be conservative when mummy and daddy are paying the bills, but when you have to work, you learn the truth about the world.



> If I were emperor, I would have Voter Registration cards issued by the IRS.  Until you pay at least $5,000/yr in combined income and payroll taxes, you don't get to vote.



Many conservatives dislike actual democracy, since think it lets the wrong kinds of people vote. They'd prefer a sort of oligarchy of the moneyed, which for some reason they imagine would be benevolent.


----------



## Unkotare

mamooth said:


> The people smart enough to be professors ...


----------



## American_Jihad

*Activism: The New Goal of Liberal Education*

October 8, 2013 By Jack Kerwick 







...

And because it is the pursuit of truthand not Truth itselffor which a higher education prepares students, a liberal arts education, then, has always been interpreted, at least in part, as an education in certain types of habits, excellences of character or virtues without which the pursuit could never get under way.  In pursuing truth, students (and teachers alike) cultivate the virtues needed to pursue truth.

In short, liberal learning is designed to produce a certain type of person, a person who, to put it in the terms in which the educated of the eighteenth century described it, could effortlessly navigate his way around the conversible world. A liberal arts education, that is, is an education into a conversation between the many academic voicesdisciplinesthat have defined and, in ways yet unbeknownst to us, will continue to define Western civilization.

...

This past summer, immediately following George Zimmermans acquittal of the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, Butlera professor of religious studiesblogged that God is a white racist god with a problem. She added that he is carrying a gun and stalking young black men.

Racism in America has its underpinnings in Christianity, Butler wrote, and the good Christians of America are some of the countrys biggest racists who clearly are not for human flourishing, no matter what ethnicity a person is.  She likened Christians to the KKK and blamed Republicans like Governor Rick Perry of Texas, the NRA, capitalism, and the Koch brothers for bringing about Trayvon Martins death.

...

Sadly, Butler is not at all atypical of todays academics.  For this reason, perhaps like the Western world itself, academiatraditionally the place where students could engage in the unhindered pursuit of knowledge by learning how to become conversant in the modes of imagination that compose their civilizationwill be destroyed from the inside.

Activism: The New Goal of ?Liberal? Education | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## Samson

American_Jihad said:


> Sadly, Butler is not at all atypical of todays academics.  For this reason, perhaps like the Western world itself, academiatraditionally the place where students could engage in the unhindered pursuit of knowledge by learning how to become conversant in the modes of imagination that compose their civilizationwill be destroyed from the inside.
> 
> Activism: The New Goal of ?Liberal? Education | FrontPage Magazine



Butler is not at all atypical?

How many freaking "religious studies proffessors" do you think there are in the entire country? 5? 6?

How many blogged about a white racist god with a problem?



ONE (1)


Real ignorance is extrapolating one data point to support a conclusion about the ENITRE WESTERN WORLD.


----------



## Unkotare

Samson said:


> How many freaking "religious studies proffessors" do you think there are in the entire country? .





Hundreds.


----------



## American_Jihad

*How Historic Revisionism Justifies Islamic Terrorism*

October 31, 2013 By Raymond Ibrahim






How important, really, is history to current affairs?  Do events from the 7th centuryor, more importantly, how we understand themhave any influence on U.S. foreign policy today?

By way of answer, consider some parallels between academias portrayal of the historic Islamic jihads and the U.S. governments and medias portrayal of contemporary Islamic jihads.

...

*Nonetheless, todays accepted narratives do not come from antiquated historians or primary historical texts; they come from the Saudi-funded ivy league Berkeley, Columbia, Cornell, Georgetown, Harvard, Princeton, etc.all of which peddle pro-Islamic propaganda (I personally had direct experience at Georgetown), including the freedom loving jihadis vs. oppressive tyrants thesis.*

Percolating out of liberal academia to liberal mass media, the effects of this well-entrenched but false narrative have taken their toll, ultimately helping to create a disastrous U.S. foreign policy.

...

*Meanwhile, back in the real world, the Islamic freedom fighters are slaughtering, raping, beheading, persecuting and plunderingjust as they have been for nearly fourteen centuries.*

That is the only unwavering constant in this sad story.

How Historic Revisionism Justifies Islamic Terrorism | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad

*School indoctrination alive and well - Social liberal agenda pushed in public schools*

John Hull
December 17, *2009*

Jesus is banned, but Allah is okay. Teachings about labor unions and the occult are in, kindergarteners are taught about tranny's and bi-sexuals, and a 150 year old unproven theory is taught as fact, while one several millennias old is mocked, and children are taught to sing praises about "Barack Hussein Obama, Mmm mmm mmm."

...

Those who cite "separation of church and state" overly interpret the First Amendment to fit the social liberal agenda. The First Amendment protects citizens from being forced into an "official" state religion, or being denied freedom to follow or express any religion, "Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof..." They say the country was not founded on Christian values, which is also untrue. The following are a few quotations of the Founding Fathers on this subject.

John Adams and John Hancock stated, "We recognize no sovereign but GOD, and no king but Jesus!" in 1775. Adams also said, "Our Constitution was made only for a moral and religious people. It is wholly inadequate to the government of any other." [1778]

Thomas Jefferson, oft quoted by atheists and falsely declared a non-believer, proclaimed, "GOD who gave us life gave us liberty. And can the liberties of a nation be thought secure when we have removed their only firm basis, a conviction in the minds of the people that these liberties are a gift from GOD?" [1781]

...

Children as young as 5 are being taught that homosexuality and bisexuality are moral and normal. The president's "Safe schools czar" is outraged because Kids are being aggressively recruited to become heterosexual in this country.and, 

through his "gay rights" organization, funded an event in which school children were taught proper "fisting" techniques.

...

The UnifiedSchool District in Alameda, CA adopted a curriculum, against parents wishes, that would teach children as young as five years old, lessons about the lesbian, gay, bisexual and transgender community, under the guise of anti-bullying instruction. Parents brought this issue to court, so as not to expose their children to these issues at such a young age and were denied by a social liberal judge.

In Wisconsin, a law has been passed to incorporate labor union history into state school curriculum yet any mention of religious history, save for the Founding Fathers fleeing state mandated religion, has been stricken from the record.

...

Lastly, reminiscent of the Hitler Youth program, school children at the BerniceYoungElementary School in Burlington, NJ, have been taught to sing praise upon Barack Hussein Obama.

...

It is apparent that morals and traditional family values have no place in modern education, but occultism and idol worship are a-okay.

 Related Articles

School indoctrination alive and well - Social liberal agenda pushed in public schools - Youngstown Trumbull County Conservative | Examiner.com


----------



## American_Jihad

*The Inscrutable Campus and the New Left Background*

December 31, 2013 by Mark Bauerlein






...
...

Horowitz memoirs demonstrate where that frisson originated, and I think it applies to many cases of malfeasance on campus that have a political tenor.  Many of the outrageous acts of hard Leftists on campus have no effect except to degrade academic standards.  Nobody should, in fact, take seriously an English professor denouncing Republicans except the students in the room who expected something better.  But it did provide the actor a thrilling moment of participation in the old days of SDS, the Free Speech Movement, the Chicago Seven . . .  The extremes of the New Left, the descent into days of rage, the radical demands . . . they arent overtly common in academia, but they carry over as lingering resentment, feats of intimidation, coercive versions of political correctness.  To understand them, it isnt enough to examine local conditions.  Observers need to go back to the Sixties.  This collection of Horowitz is an illuminating resource.

The Inscrutable Campus and the New Left Background | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad

*Pearsons College Textbook Claims Al Qaeda is a Liberation Movement*

January 27, 2014 by Daniel Greenfield






The Other World: Issues and Politics of the Developing World is a college textbook that appears to be put out by Pearson Education.

Pearson itself is a billion dollar company that owns everything from Penguin Books to Prentice Hall. When it comes to educational materials, they are the 800 pound gorilla of the marketplace buying up software educational publishers and the educational division of Simon and Schuster.

Pearson controls how a lot of educational funding is spent and has its tentacles in teacher certification as well. And this is the kind of content that you can expect to find in its textbooks.

_How would you define al-Qaeda? Most would use the word terrorists.

But here is my professors stab at it: The Al Qaeda movement of Osama bin Laden is one example of an attempt to free a country (in this case, Saudi Arabia) from a corrupt and repressive regime propped up by a neocolonial power (in this case, the United States).

Thats word-for-word from his own textbook, The Other World: Issues and Politics of the Developing World, Ninth Edition. Here is the full quote in context:

Much of the political instability endemic to Other World political systems stems from the fact that governments operated openly for private gain (or kleptocracies) have little legitimacy among, or acceptance by, a significant proportion of the population, in neo colonial times as in the past. The Al Qaeda movement of Osama bin Laden is one example of an attempt to free a country (in this case, Saudi Arabia) from a corrupt and repressive regime propped up by a neocolonial power (in this case, the United States). *

Allow me to tell you about a quintessential course I just took which proves out that generally agreed-upon understanding about the modern college experience: World Food Systems at Cal Poly San Luis Obispo. Its the class in which we used The Other World textbook, co-authored by the same scholar who taught the course: Emmit B. Evans, Jr._

There is little that can be expected from Emmit B. Evans, Jr. Academia is chock full of people like him. But Pearson Educations willingness to publish hateful material of this sort supportive of the terrorists who murdered thousands of Americans is very troubling.

...

Pearson?s College Textbook Claims Al Qaeda is a Liberation Movement | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad

*'Kids React To Gay Marriage' In New Video From The Fine Brothers *

The Huffington Post  
By James Nichols Posted: 11/04/2013     
Updated: 11/05/2013

...

Follow:LGBT, LGBT, Gay Marriage, LGBT, Gay Marriage, Gay Marriage Proposal, Kids Gay Marriage, Kids React, Kids React To Viral Videos, Marriage Equality, Queer, Queer Issues, Same-Sex Marriage Proposal, Gay Voices News.

An incredible new video is making its rounds on the Internet that asks a group of children, ages 5-13, their opinions about same-sex marriage.

The video starts with the kids watching two different viral videos of gay marriage proposals (which can be viewed here and here) and then a brief Q&A about their opinions surrounding marriage equality ensues. 

...

'Kids React To Gay Marriage' In New Video From The Fine Brothers


----------



## regent

The problem with education is that new ideas are introduced, new concepts, new findings and that infuriates some conservatives and their status quo stance. If students are not introduced to new ideas, why have education? But new ideas scare a number of people and so the usual scare words are used on education in the hopes that educators will not touch certain subjects. During the cold war I suspect a lot of colleges were afraid to touch Marxism and perhaps it was one subject needed. 
Anyone have any suggestions for subject matter that should not be brought up in the appropriate college classroom? Should universities be restricted in subject matter, again, in the appropriate classroom?


----------



## American_Jihad

*Academic Justice: Inside the Abyss of the Academy*

February 27, 2014 by Jack Kerwick 







Sandra Korn is a Harvard University undergraduate student and a writer for The Harvard Crimson.  In a recent edition of the schools paper, she argues for abandoning the traditional value of academic freedom in favor of what she calls, academic justice.

Korn may still be but a student, but both the lines along which she thinks as well as the ease with which she articulates her thoughts reveals to all with eyes to see the character of the academic environment in which shes been reared:  those whom she wishes to deprive of academic freedom are just those academics who refuse to endorse the leftist ideology of Korn and her professors.



Korn singles out as instances of teacher-scholars who should have been stripped of their academic freedom just and only those figures who are noted for their penchant for smashing the sacred cows of the left.

Richard J. Herrnstein is one such example.  Herrnstein is probably most distinguished for having co-authored, along with Charles Murray, the now famous, The Bell Curve. However, the thesis that IQ differences vary with race and that, to at least some extent, these differences are genetic, is one that he defended two decades earlier, back in 1971.  Because of this position of his, militant student activists disrupted Herrnsteins classes and demanded that, along with sociologist Christopher Jencks (another thought criminal), he be fired.

Quoting Herrnstein, Korn relays that while claiming to have not been botheredpersonally by the attacks against him, Herrnstein admitted that he was deeply troubled by the fact it was now hazardous for a professor to teach certain kinds of views at Harvard.  Korn replies that this was precisely the point of the SDS [Students for a Democratic Society] activiststhey wanted to make the certain kinds of views they deemed racist and classist unwelcome on Harvards campus.

...

The academic world inhabited by the Korns of our world is a radically different kind of place.  Views with which one disagrees are not to be refuted, but condemned, and their proponents demonized.  The university exists not for the sake of acquiring and conveying truth and knowledge, but for the sake of social justicei.e. a totalizing leftist ideology that is to be imposed, by whichever means necessary, upon both students and faculty alike.

?Academic Justice?: Inside the Abyss of the Academy | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad

*Intolerant of Truth*
* Academic censorship in the name of political correctness at the University of California. *
September 23, 2015

Intolerant of Truth


----------



## American_Jihad

*USC Student Leaders Demand Action Plan to End Discrimination on Campus*
* They'll need $100 million and some "inclusion programming." *
10.21.2015
News
Trey Sanchez

On Tuesday, Undergraduate Student Government leaders at the University of Southern California aired a laundry list of demands in a bill that aims to banish any remnants of bias and discrimination on campus in relation to ethnicity, gender, and sexuality.

The submitted proposal demands that USC hire, with undergraduate and graduate student approval, a Vice President of Diversity, Equity and Inclusion who would then hire a Vice Dean of Diversity, Equity and Inclusion in order to have an effective entity to oversee "multicultural and minority affairs" and ensure that "inclusion programming" be supported and coordinated.

Programming would include mandatory diversity training each year, in person, for all students and staff. The student government leaders want the re-implementation of the Diversity Requirement for all incoming students so that they will have to complete Critical Race Theory and Queer Theory courses within their first two semesters.

The resolution calls for increased transparency at USC by asking administrators to include informative links about bias and inclusion on all pages of the university's website. In addition, USC is to "provide an easily understood flowcharts or infographics of the process for reporting incidences of bias" so the newly-created Office of Diversity and Equity would have all information needed to pinpoint exact locations and the specific type of said incidences of bias. 

The bill demands allotment of real estate to allow "multi-cultural specific spaces" for use by students to promote their individual identities. Once a year, a survey will be conducted by an independent source to check the university's progress in diversity.

And bringing out the big guns, student leaders are insisting that USC establish a $100 million fund distributed through scholarships, fellowships, and mentorships for grads, undergrads, and staff from "underrepresented backgrounds." And they want that by 2025.

This is an unprecedented list of demands for a college or university and though it has plenty of support around campus, not every student stands behind the measure.

_TruthRevolt_ spoke with USC Republicans President Jacob Ellenhorn via e-mail who is hoping to drum up resistance to this progressive madness.

"This is a bill that the student body president introduced to the senate last night. It is out of control!" Ellenhorn said.

  ...

USC Student Leaders Demand Action Plan to End Discrimination on Campus


----------



## Indeependent

All 18 year olds should be shipped off to a city where they have to support themselves without help from their parents or from a centralized government.
After one year of living like this, most of these now 19 years will be neitherspoiled brat Conservatives nor ADD Liberals.
They will just have to take the first 17 years of input from their parents and translate it into life skills to survive the year.


----------



## American_Jihad

*American Universities Begin to Implode*
* Why the worst may be yet to come. *
November 24, 2015
Dennis Prager






For over half a century, American universities, with few exceptions, have ceased teaching and begun indoctrinating. In the last few weeks, this downhill spiral has accelerated. The university is now a caricature of an educational institution. It is difficult to come up with an idea or policy that is more absurd than the ideas and policies that now dominate American campuses.

The University of California, once an elite public institution, now circulates a list of "microaggressions" that students and faculty must be careful to avoid lest they engage in racism and bigotry. 

Some examples:

"There is only one race, the human race."

You read that right. The denial of the significance of race in favor of the primacy of the individual and the affirmation of the equality of all human beings — one of the noblest achievements of liberal Western society — is now officially listed by the University of California as a racist statement. It is a pure expression of moral inversion.

"America is a melting pot."

The University of California considers this, too, a racist statement. Throughout American history the melting pot idea has been an expression of America's unique ability to transform people of every race, ethnicity, and nationality into Americans. It is now deemed racist.

"I don't believe in race."

Again, this statement — which is the opposite of racism — is deemed racist. In terms of the inherent importance of race, the American university is now closer to Fascism than to traditional liberalism.

"America is the land of opportunity."

According to the University of California, this is a "myth" that is also racist. It implies that some of those who fail do so not because they haven't had opportunities to succeed but because of their failure to take advantage of those opportunities.

Meanwhile university after university allows students to take over administration buildings and even president's offices. University presidents and other moral weaklings who administer colleges — aka leftists — never demand that these students leave the buildings they have illegally occupied. Rather they give in to just about all of their "demands."

...

So, the universities are imploding by their own doing. They produce aggrieved and angry young Americans whose primary identity is that of victim.

And there may be worse to come. There is little that produces violence as surely as does a victim mentality. 

At this time, if you donate money to an American university, you are doing much worse than wasting your money. You are subsidizing the most anti-liberal, anti-American institution in America.

American Universities Begin to Implode


----------



## Unkotare

American_Jihad said:


> *American Universities Begin to Implode*
> * Why the worst may be yet to come. *
> November 24, 2015
> Dennis Prager
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For over half a century, American universities, with few exceptions, have ceased teaching and begun indoctrinating. In the last few weeks, this downhill spiral has accelerated. The university is now a caricature of an educational institution. It is difficult to come up with an idea or policy that is more absurd than the ideas and policies that now dominate American campuses.
> 
> The University of California, once an elite public institution, now circulates a list of "microaggressions" that students and faculty must be careful to avoid lest they engage in racism and bigotry.
> 
> Some examples:
> 
> "There is only one race, the human race."
> 
> You read that right. The denial of the significance of race in favor of the primacy of the individual and the affirmation of the equality of all human beings — one of the noblest achievements of liberal Western society — is now officially listed by the University of California as a racist statement. It is a pure expression of moral inversion.
> 
> "America is a melting pot."
> 
> The University of California considers this, too, a racist statement. Throughout American history the melting pot idea has been an expression of America's unique ability to transform people of every race, ethnicity, and nationality into Americans. It is now deemed racist.
> 
> "I don't believe in race."
> 
> Again, this statement — which is the opposite of racism — is deemed racist. In terms of the inherent importance of race, the American university is now closer to Fascism than to traditional liberalism.
> 
> "America is the land of opportunity."
> 
> According to the University of California, this is a "myth" that is also racist. It implies that some of those who fail do so not because they haven't had opportunities to succeed but because of their failure to take advantage of those opportunities.
> 
> Meanwhile university after university allows students to take over administration buildings and even president's offices. University presidents and other moral weaklings who administer colleges — aka leftists — never demand that these students leave the buildings they have illegally occupied. Rather they give in to just about all of their "demands."
> 
> ...
> 
> So, the universities are imploding by their own doing. They produce aggrieved and angry young Americans whose primary identity is that of victim.
> 
> And there may be worse to come. There is little that produces violence as surely as does a victim mentality.
> 
> At this time, if you donate money to an American university, you are doing much worse than wasting your money. You are subsidizing the most anti-liberal, anti-American institution in America.
> 
> American Universities Begin to Implode




Each one of those absurdities should be its own thread so that we can see if anyone here is insane enough to support the excuse for 'thinking' that seems to be taking place at the university referenced above.


----------



## baileyn45

American_Jihad said:


> *American Universities Begin to Implode*
> * Why the worst may be yet to come. *
> November 24, 2015
> Dennis Prager
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For over half a century, American universities, with few exceptions, have ceased teaching and begun indoctrinating. In the last few weeks, this downhill spiral has accelerated. The university is now a caricature of an educational institution. It is difficult to come up with an idea or policy that is more absurd than the ideas and policies that now dominate American campuses.
> 
> The University of California, once an elite public institution, now circulates a list of "microaggressions" that students and faculty must be careful to avoid lest they engage in racism and bigotry.
> 
> Some examples:
> 
> "There is only one race, the human race."
> 
> You read that right. The denial of the significance of race in favor of the primacy of the individual and the affirmation of the equality of all human beings — one of the noblest achievements of liberal Western society — is now officially listed by the University of California as a racist statement. It is a pure expression of moral inversion.
> 
> "America is a melting pot."
> 
> The University of California considers this, too, a racist statement. Throughout American history the melting pot idea has been an expression of America's unique ability to transform people of every race, ethnicity, and nationality into Americans. It is now deemed racist.
> 
> "I don't believe in race."
> 
> Again, this statement — which is the opposite of racism — is deemed racist. In terms of the inherent importance of race, the American university is now closer to Fascism than to traditional liberalism.
> 
> "America is the land of opportunity."
> 
> According to the University of California, this is a "myth" that is also racist. It implies that some of those who fail do so not because they haven't had opportunities to succeed but because of their failure to take advantage of those opportunities.
> 
> Meanwhile university after university allows students to take over administration buildings and even president's offices. University presidents and other moral weaklings who administer colleges — aka leftists — never demand that these students leave the buildings they have illegally occupied. Rather they give in to just about all of their "demands."
> 
> ...
> 
> So, the universities are imploding by their own doing. They produce aggrieved and angry young Americans whose primary identity is that of victim.
> 
> And there may be worse to come. There is little that produces violence as surely as does a victim mentality.
> 
> At this time, if you donate money to an American university, you are doing much worse than wasting your money. You are subsidizing the most anti-liberal, anti-American institution in America.
> 
> American Universities Begin to Implode



I'm glad I stumbled onto this thread and glad you reactivated it. I was about to start a thread on the subject(would have been my first). I recently posted the following in a pc thread but realized it belonged here.

This is a full documentary and is lengthy (1:28) and is 3yrs old but was a serious eye opener for me. I figured I'd get it out. Probably not something conducive to forum discussions because of the length but too important to not post(imho). I made 2 of my sisters watch it with their college bound kids.


One other note, ther's an org mentioned in the piece I will personally be looking into.
FIRE
Foundation For Individual Rights In Education


----------

